# مخطط لورشة صيانة سيارات



## بلال شام (23 فبراير 2008)

أبحث عن موقع توجد فيه مخططات لورشات صيانة السيارات


----------



## مهندس حطاب (23 فبراير 2008)

الاخ بلال بداية نرحب بك في منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية
اذا كنت تنوي افتتاح ورشة صيانة سيارات فان افضل شخص يمكن ان يصمم المخطط هو انت و ذلك لمعرفتك الجيدة بالموقع و كيفية توزيع المعدات و الاجهزة به كما تعرف المساحة الموجودة لديك بالاضافة الى الامكانيات المتوفرة لديك
هذا من باب النصح و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (24 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز
هناك موضوع في هذا المنتدي يشرح التخطيط بالتفصيل
والذي عمله هو الاخ محمد حسن نصر
واليك ماكتبه طبعا اذا عثرت على الموضوع في المنتدى كان افضل لانني حفظته عندي من فترة

قواعد إنشاء ورشة صيانة وإصلاح السيارات​متطلبات إنشاء ورشة:
* تحديد نوع الورشة [ميكانيكي سيارات, كهربائي سيارات, متخصصة (ردياتير, شكمان, جيرأوتومايتكي...)]
* تحديد المعدات والماكينات [النوع, العدد, المواصفات, الإبعاد...]
* تحديد العمالة المطلوبة [العمالة المتخصصة, العمالة المساعدة...]
* تحديد حجم الورشة المطلوب [نوع الورشة, عدد ونوع الماكينات, عدد السيارات المتوقع, تخطيط الورشة...]
* تحديد العدة اليدوية والعدة الخاصة [العدد, المواصفات..]
* كتالوجات الصيانة والإصلاح [طريقة عمل الصيانة والإصلاح, استخدام العدة الخاصة, طريقة حساب زمن وتكليف العمليات]
* تحديد عملية أصلاح الأجزاء والتشغيل الميكانيكي [أصلاح المؤازر, المولد, خراطة, تجليخ.....]
* نظام وأسلوب العمل [الإدارة, الشراء, التخزين....]
* الجهاز الإداري والفني [المتابعة, الصيانة, الحسابات....]
* تخطيط الورش [الأقسام, المباني, أتباع قواعد الأمن والسلامة....]
* مباني الورشة [التهوية, الإضاءة,....]
* الدورة المستندية [الفحص, الحسابات.......]
* تدريب العمالة الفنية والإدارية
* المحافظة على البيئة وأسلوب التخلص من مخلفات عمليات الإصلاح والصيانة [أجزاء, زيوت, إطارات, شحن مكيف السيارة]

عوامل نجاح الورشة:
* موقع الورشة (القرب من المنزل أو العمل, توفر المواصلات للورشة, القرب من محلات الخدمات المساعدة)
* تقليل تكاليف الإصلاح (تشخيص جيد لتحديد العطل يؤدي إلى تقليل المصاريف)
* جودة وكفاءة العمل (الخبرة- التخلص من المشكلة-عدم تكرار معاودة الورشة لنفس العطل- سرعة العمل)
* المحافظة على دقة المواعيد (استكمال العمل المطلوب- المحافظة على وقت العميل)
* الأمانة في العمل (دقة عملية الحساب, القيام بما هو مطلوب وتركيب قطع الغيار المتفق عليها)
* المحافظة على السيارة (حالة تسليم السيارة, المحافظة على المتعلقات الشخصية بالسيارة)
* العامل الشخصي (اللباقة, حسن المعاملة)
* عوامل أخرى (رخص تكاليف الإصلاح, نظافة المكان, القدرة على القيام إضافية بالسيارة- ضبط و تربيط-) 
طرق حساب تكلفة عملية الإصلاح والصيانة المتبعة بالورش:
* حسب الوقت المستغرق في العملية:
- كتالوج حساب وقت عملية الصيانة والإصلاح (السعر الثابت)
- الوقت الفعلي الذي استغرقته العملية
* الحساب كنسبة من مقدار سعر قطع الغيار المستعملة
* ما هو متبع أو متفق عليه في منطقة العمل بالنسبة لأعمال الصيانة والإصلاح المماثلة
* عوامل أخرى قد تؤثر على طريقة المحاسبة بالورش الصغيرة؛ يدخل فيها (حالة ونوع السيارة, وشخصية وأسلوب العميل).
ورش خدمة السيارات​الاستثمار في مجال خدمة السيارات:
هناك العديد من الأشكال المختلفة للاستثمار في مجال ورش وجراجات خدمة السيارات.
*تملك:* وهي تملك الورشة بالكامل ومسؤوليتها كاملة للمالك.
*مشاركة: *وهي ورشة يتملكها شخصين أو أكثر (مشاركة في المكسب والخسارة). وقد تكون نسبة مشاركة مختلفة النسبة. وقد يكون أحد المشاركين _مشارك غير فعال _أي يمد الشركة بالمال ويحصل على الربح ولا يتدخل في إدارة شئون الورشة.
*شركة: *وهي شركة تخضع لأحكام القانون من ناحية الحقوق ومسؤوليات كل شخص (وهي تحمي المشاركين حيث أن القضايا ترفع ضد الشركة وليس ضد الأفراد), وهي تتملك عن طريق الأسهم والحصص ولها مجلس إدارة.
أنواع ورش خدمة السيارات (ورش صيانة وإصلاح السيارات):
تعتبر صناعة وتجارة وخدمة السيارات من أكبر قطاعات العمل والاستثمار في العالم. ويشمل ذلك قطاع الطرق, ووسائل المواصلات والمرور, ومصانع تصنيع السيارات وأجزائها, ومراكز التصميم والتطوير والبحث, ومحلات بيع السيارات وأجزائها, وورش الصيانة والخدمات, ومحطات الإمداد بالوقود, ومراكز التدريب والمعاهد الفنية, وطبع وبيع الكتب والمراجع الفنية المتخصصة, وشركات التأمين وبنوك التسليف, وغيرها من القطاعات والمجلات المختلفة للاستثمار. 
و يعتبر بند خدمة السيارات واحد من أهم البنود في قطاع السيارات. وهناك العديد من الأماكن والورش للقيام بخدمة السيارة ويمكن تصنيفهم كالتالي:​- الوكلاء المعتمدون:
* يتعامل مع سيارات تتبع شركة واحدة أو عدة شركات محدودة.
* يقوم بصيانة السيارة تحت الضمان (الصيانة الوقائية). 
* توفير قطع الغيار الأصلية.
* يقوم بإصلاح السيارات داخل وخارج الضمان. 
- الورش المتخصصة (تعمل في نظام واحد من أنظمة السيارة):
* ورشة توضيب المحرك.
* ورشة إصلاح ناقل الحركة.
* ورشة إصلاح الفرامل.
* ورشة إصلاح نظام عادم السيارة (الشكمان).
* ورشة إصلاح المكيف.
* ورشة إصلاح الردياتير (المشع). 
* ورشة الدهان والسمكرة.
* ضبط زويا العجل واتزان العجلات و إصلاح إطارات. 
* تغيير زيت وإصلاح إطارات. 
* فرش داخلي. 

- ورشة مستقلة (تختلف في حجمها حيث يقوم بإدارتها والعمل فيها فرد واحد أو العديد من الأفراد):
* تقوم بأعمال متنوعة لجميع أنواع السيارات وقد تنقسم إلى:
أ- ميكانيكي سيارات
ب- كهربائي سيارات 
- ورشة تتبع شركة معينة:* مثل شركات الإطارات (جود يير-فيرستون- ........) بالإضافة لبيع الإطارات. - ورش محلات البيع:* تقوم ببيع زيوت وكماليات السيارة بالإضافة إلى إجراء عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح. - محطات الخدمة:* تقوم ببيع الوقود والزيوت بالإضافة إلى القيام بعمليات الصيانة وتغيير الزيوت. - شركات النقل الكبرى والمؤسسات العامة التي لديها أسطول سيارات خاص بها: * تقوم الشركة بصيانة وإصلاح أسطول السيارات لديها (شركات النقل الجماعي- الشرطة- شركة الاتصالات........) , ويكون بها ورش متخصصة وتتبع خطة صيانة محددة. - الأفراد:* يمكن لأصحاب السيارات القيام بإعمال تخص سيارتهم بالاستعانة بالكتالوجات والعدة الخاصة بهم. ​


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (24 فبراير 2008)

تصميم وتجهيز ورشة لصيانة وإصلاح السيارات​اختيار موقع الورشة:​عند دراسة اختيار موقع الورشة؛ يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار ليس فقط الوضع الحالي للموقع ولكن يجب الأخذ ببعض الاعتبارات المستقبلية, مثل إمكانية التوسع بالورشة في المستقبل, وسهولة استبدال الموقع بموقع أخر في المستقبل, وأن يؤخذ في الحسبان التوقعات المستقبلية طويلة المدى فيما يعلق بتوسعات المدن والامتداد العمراني والسكني المتوقع. 

*العوامل المؤثرة في اختيار الموقع:*
o أرض الورشة: 
أ‌- شراء الأرض: (السعر, المساحة اللازمة, تكلف البناء, نوعية الأرض, احتمال التوسع).
ب‌- التأجير: (القيمة الإيجارية, المساحة اللازمة, المباني).
o القرب من مصادر الطاقة: (نوعها, تكلفتها, تطورها بالمنطقة [كهرباء, مياه, صرف صحي,.....]). 
o القرب من مصادر الأيدي العاملة: (منطقة سكنية, تكاليف أسكان للعمال, مصاريف نقل العاملين). 
o القرب من الصناعات المرتبطة والخدمات: (محلات قطع الغيار, ورشة لحام, خراطة، ......). 
o القرب من الأسواق وسهولة وصول العملاء: (المنافسين, نوعية المستهلك, حجم الطلب, .......). 
o تسهيلات في الدفع: (الخدمات المصرفية, الأقساط, .......).
o قوانين المحافظة على البيئة: (الضوضاء, التلوث, .......)
o اعتبارات أخرى: (خدمات اجتماعية, الأمن, قربها من الإسعاف, المستشفيات, المطافئ, الشرطة,..). 

*طرق اختيار الموقع:*
عند الحاجة إلى التفضيل بين عدة أماكن متاحة لإقامة الورشة فيمكن اختيار موقع الورشة بناء على أتباع أحدى الطرق التالية:
1- طريقة النقاط
عند مقارنة عدة مواقع تعطى نقطة للموقع الأفضل لكل عامل من العوامل المؤثرة المذكورة سابقاً, ويحصل الموقع الأخرى على صفر. ثم تجمع النقاط لجميع العوامل, والموقع الحاصل على أعلى نقاط يعتبر هو الموقع الأفضل. 
2- طريقة التقدير (الدرجات)
بدلاً من أعطاء نقطة للموقع الأفضل وصفر للموقع الأخر يعطى كل موقع لكل عامل درجة من صفر إلى عشرة مثلاً, ثم تجمع الدرجات الحاصل عليها كل موقع لجميع العوامل ويعتبر الموقع الحاصل على أعلى درجات في التقدير هو الموقع الأفضل. 
3- طريقة الأوزان
بالإضافة إلى أسلوب التقدير يعطى وزن (درجة أو نسبة مؤية) حسب أهمية كل عنصر بالنسبة لأصحاب المشروع, ويضرب مقدار الوزن في مقدار الدرجة. ثم يجمع حاصل الضرب لجميع العوامل, ويعتبر الموقع الحاصل على أعلى درجات في المجموع هو الموقع الأفضل.​


----------



## م ع ع م ص س ع (24 فبراير 2008)

متطلبات الورشة​تختلف متطلبات الورشة حسب حجم الورشة وحجم العمل بها. وكلما صغرت الورشة كلما قلت الأعمال التي تقوم بها وتدمج العديد من الوظائف في وظيفة واحدة ففي الورش الكبيرة نحتاج إلى موظفين استقبال ومحاسبين وفنيين يتحدد عددهم حسب حجم العمل بالورشة, ولكن في الورش الصغيرة (الورش المستقلة) قد يقوم بهذه الأعمال كلها شخص واحد حيث يستقبل السيارة ويكشف عليها ويقوم بالإصلاح ومحاسبة العميل في نفس الوقت. ونفس الشيء يطبق على المتطلبات من ناحية المباني والمعدات والأدوات.
وفيما يلي متطلبات ورشة كبيرة من ورش السيارات (ورشة الوكلاء المعتمدون وما في حجمها).
المباني والمنشئات: 

- منطقة الاستقبال وانتظار العملاء
- منطقة المعارض - منطقة المكاتب
- منطقة العمل
- مخازن قطع الغيار
- محلات بيع قطع الغيار
- ساحة الانتظار لسيارات العملاء
- ساحة الانتظار للعملاء

العمالة والموظفين والعمالة المساعدة:

- مدير الورشة (Workshop Manger)
- ملاحظ الورشة (Workshop Supervisor)
- مشرف الخدمة (Service Advisor)
- رئيس العمال (Forman)
- عامل إصلاح عام (Mechanic- General Repair)
- عامل اختبار (Test Mechanic)
- كهربائي (Electrician)
- عامل متخصص (Mechanic- Unit Repair)

- صراف (Cashier)
- محاسب الضمان (Warranty Clerk)
- موظف متابعة (Progress Control)
- موظف مراقبة الوقت (Time Keeper)
- عامل نظافة (Cleaner)
- عامل حراسة (Watchman)
- سائق (Driver)
- عمالة تحت التدريب (Apprentice)
- عامل سمكرة (Panel Beater)
- عامل دهان (Painter)

العدة والأدوات والمعدات:
- روافع 
- مكابس
- ضاغط هواء
- مسدسات هواء

- مثاقيب كهربائية
- جهاز تخليخ
- ملازم عمل 

- جهاز اختبار المحرك
- مقياس ضغط المحرك

- العدة اليدوية
- العدة الخاصة
- ضابط الإضاءة
- مقياس حرارة وكمية تصرف وضغط
- مفاتيح عزم 
- زرجينة فك
- أجهزة قياس
- زراديات 

- أوعية تجميع الزيوت
- مضخات تشحيم

- وحدة خدمة البطارية
- جهاز قياس فولت أمبير
- جهاز قياس الكثافة
- وحدة عمل كهربائية
- ضابط الإضاءة للسيارة

- جهاز الكشف على المكيف
- جهاز الكشف على التسريب
- وحدة إصلاح ضاغط المكيف
- عدة إصلاح المكيف

- مقياس ضغط الإطارات
- جهاز تغيير الإطارات
- جهاز أتزان العجلات
- جهاز ضبط زويا العجل

- أجهزة غسيل الأجزاء

- غطاء حافظ لجانب السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لكراسي السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لعجلة القيادة

- منظف يدوي
- معدات سلامة شخصية وسلامة عمل


المستندات والدورة المستندية:
- مستند إدخال السيارة
- مستند إصلاح السيارة - مستند صرف قطع غيار وخامات لإصلاح السيارة - مستند محاسبة العميل

المطبوعات والتدريب:
- مطبوعات إرشادية
- دورات تدريبية - نشرات فنية

تتكون تكلفة إنشاء وتشغيل الورشة من تكلفة ثابتة وتكلفة متغيرة. التكلفة الثابتة تدخل في الأصول وتظل ثابتة في مجموعها ولا تتأثر بتغيير حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح. أما التكاليف المتغيرة فهي تزداد طردياً مع زيادة حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح وبنفس النسبة, وغالباً ترتبط التكاليف المتغيرة بالخامات وقطع الغيار والعمالة. ​التكلفة الثابتة (Capital Cost):
التكلفة الثابتة قد تكون مصاريف أعداد الورشة سواء كان عن طريق الإنشاء والبناء أو التأجير.أ- أنشاء ورشة:
* ثمن شراء الأرض.
* تصريح البناء وتصريح التشغيل.....
* تكلفة أنشاء المباني وملحقاتها (تكلفة التصميم, الرسم, خامات البناء, تكلفة عمال البناء.
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.
ب- تأجير ورشة:
* أيجار الورشة (المكان, قد يشمل التأجير البندين اللاحقين أيضاً, حسب نوع الإيجار).
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.
التكلفة المتغيرة (Running Cost):
التكلفة المتغيرة تشمل مصروفات التشغيل, والمصروفات الإدارية, ومصاريف استهلاك المباني والمعدات والأجهزة. *مصروفات التشغيل: 
** ثمن الخامات (سوائل تنظيف, أسلاك, ........).
* مرتبات العمالة المنتجة.
* مصاريف الوقود, وكهرباء المعدات والأجهزة 
* مصاريف الصيانة وقطع الغيار
*مصروفات إدارية:
** مرتبات وأجور أقسام الخدمات والأقسام الإدارية.
* الأدوات والخامات لأقسام الخدمات.
* قيمة استهلاك الإنارة والمياه.
*مصاريف الاستهلاك:
** استهلاك المباني ( تقدر بحوالي 5% سنوياً).
* استهلاك الماكينات والمعدات (تقدر بحوالي 10% سنوياً).
* استهلاك السيارات ووسائل نقل الأفراد (تقدر بحوالي 20% سنوياً).
*مصاريف بيع:
** التخزين.
* التعبئة.
* فاقد وتالف بيع (ركود, أو تالف تخزين).
* مصاريف الدعاية والإعلان. 
*مثال:
*شركة لصناعة علبة مخمد عادم السيارة (شكمانات) تريد المفاضلة بين عرضين لمشروع بيانتهما كالتالي:​*ب*
*أ*​*1,520,000* *1,300,000*​*تكلفة ثابتة (ريال)*
*31**42** تكلفة متغيرة/ للوحدة (ريال)*

*المطلوب: *
*أي من العرضين أفضل
1) استخدم أسلوب التكلفة عند أنتاج 30,000 وحدة 
2) استخدم أسلوب الربح عند أنتاج 200,000 وحدة وثمن بيع الوحدة 50 ريال. *
*الحل: *
*1) أسلوب التكلفة :*
*تكلفة الإنتاج = تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة *
*= تكلفة ثابتة + (تكلفة الوحدة × عدد الوحدات المنتجة)*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض أ = 1,300,000 + 42 × 30,000 = 1,300,000 + 1,260,000 = 2,560,000 ريال*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض ب = 1,520,000 + 31 × 30,000 = 1,520,000 + 930,000 = 2,450,000 ريال *
*النتيجة:
عند إنتاج 30,000 وحدة تكون التكلفة أقل للعرض ب ( العرض ب هو الأفضل).*
** يتساوى العرضين أ , ب عند إنتاج 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض أ عند إنتاج أقل من 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض ب عند إنتاج أكثر من 20,000 وحدة *
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الإنتاج (استخدام التكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة بالنسبة لعدد الوحدات).*
* يمكن استخدام حساب التكاليف بالنسبة لورش الصيانة والإصلاح بمعرفة عدد السيارات والتكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة لكل سيارة (تكلفة العمالة, التشغيل, الماكينات, ...).
*2) أسلوب الربح (الربح بعد تغطية التكاليف الثابتة): *
*سعر البيع = (مقدار التكلفة) + الربح
حجم الإنتاج × ثمن البيع = (تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة) + الربح
= تكلفة ثابتة + حجم الإنتاج × تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة + الربح*
*الربح = حجم الإنتاج × (ثمن بيع الوحدة - تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة) - التكلفة الثابتة *
*الربح للعرض أ = 200,000 × (50 - 42) - 1,300,000 
= 300,000 ريال*
*الربح للعرض ب = 200,000 × (45 - 31 ) - 1,520,000 
= 2,280,000 ريال*
*العرض ب أحسن بالنسبة للربح من الاختيار ب عند إنتاج 200,000 وحدة *
** يتساوى العرضين أ و ب عند أنتاج 20,000 وحدة ولكن بدون ربح.*
** يدر العرض أ أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 162,500 وحدة.*
** يدر العرض ب أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 80,000 وحدة.*
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الربح (الربح - التكلفة المتغيرة)/ لكل وحدة × عدد الوحدات - التكلفة المتغيرة).*

دورة المعدات (الماكينات) بالورشة​تعتبر العدة والآلات والمعدات من المصروفات الثابتة عند الاستثمار في مجال صيانة وإصلاح السيارات. يمكن للشركات الكبيرة الحصول على المعدات عن طريق الشراء (جديد/مستعمل) أو تأجيرها. وتتبع عملية امتلاك المعدة الخطوات التالية:
1- شراء المعدات
2- التدريب على استخدام المعدات
3- صيانة المعدات
4- إحلال المعدات
5- استهلاك المعدات
شراء المعدات:
يتم شراء العدة والمعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار بعدة طرق
1- الشراء المباشر(كمية محدودة, وسعر قليل)
2- المناقصات (الشراء بكميات كبيرة)
3- الشراء بعروض الأسعار 
4- المفاوضات 

التدريب على استخدام المعدات:
يتم التدريب على استخدام المعدات خلال برامج التدريب للفنين. وفي حالة شراء ماكينة جديدة تقوم الشركة الموردة بتدريب العاملين عليها حسب عقد التوريد.

صيانة المعدات:
يجب إجراء عمليات الصيانة حسب الكتالوج المرفق مع الماكينة بواسطة فنين متخصصين, ويكون لكل ماكينة كرت خاص بها مبين نوع الصيانة وتاريخ الصيانة وكذلك موعد ونوع الصيانة القادمة. صيانة المعدات تزيد من عمرها التشغيلي وعدم تعطلها الفجائي الذي أعلى تكلفة وأكثر ضرراً. وكذلك تؤدي الصيانة إلى أداء أفضل وكفاءة ودقة عالية, وزيادة أمان للماكينة والعاملين عليها وعلى الممتلكات بالورشة.

إحلال المعدات:
المقصود بإحلال المعدات هو تغييرها حسب عمرها التشغيلي ويتم الإحلال تدريجياً وبأعداد محدودة. كما يتم ذلك بالنسبة لأسطول السيارات والشاحنات التي تعمل في النقل المباشر والشركات الكبرى وشركات تأجير السيارات. 
مثال:
أ) هناك ورشة تستخدم 1000 قطعة عدة والمطلوب حساب عدد القطع التي يجب إحلالها خلال الستة شهور التالية, إذا علم أن نسبة الأعطال (أو العمر التشغيلي لها) بهذه القطع كالتالي:​*نسبة العطل**شهر**10%**1**20%**2**30%**3**40%**4**= 100%* 

الحل:
الشهر الأول:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.1 = 100 قطعة
الشهر الثاني:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.2 + 100 × 0.1 = 210 قطعة
الشهر الثالث:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.3 + 100 × 0.2 + 210 × 0.1 = 341 قطعة 
الشهر الرابع:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.4 + 100 × 0.3 + 210 × 0.2 + 341 × 0.1 = 507 قطعة
الشهر الخامس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 100 × 0.4 + 210 × 0.3 + 341 × 0.2 + 507 × 0.1 = 222 قطعة 
الشهر السادس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 210 × 0.4 + 341 × 0.3 + 507 × 0.2 + 222 × 0.1 = 310 قطعة 


ب) أحسب تكلفة الإحلال خلال تلك الفترة إذا كان سعر القطعة 5 ريال

عدد القطع الإجمالي= 100 + 210 + 341 + 507 + 222 + 310 = 1690 قطعة 
تكلفة الإحلال = 1690 × 5 = 8450 ريال

استهلاك المعدات:
وهي انخفاض سعر الماكينة بالتقادم وهي عبارة عن خفض نسبة معينة من القيمة الأساسية للماكينة كل سنة من قيمتها الدفترية لتستعمل في حساب الوضع المالي للورشة وتقييم قيمة الورشة. يمكن حساب استهلاك المعدة بإحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
- طريقة الخط المستقيم: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة كل سنة
- طريقة النسبة المئوية: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة من سعرها كل سنة, يقل سعرها بمعدل أكبر. 

مثال:

ماكينة سعرها الأصلي 10700 ريال وسعرها عند انتهاء خدمتها الذي هو 10 سنوات يكون 700 ريال احسب سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات.
أ) طريقة الخط المستقيم:
انخفاض القيمة السنوية = (سعر شراء الماكينة - سعر البيع) ÷ عدد سنوات الخدمة
= (10700 - 700 ) ÷ 10 = 1000 ريال في السنة

سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات = سعر الشراء - الانخفاض في 3 سنوات 
= 10700 - 3 × 1000 = 7700 ريال
ب) طريقة النسبة المئوية:
تحسب النسبة المئوية من المعادلة 




=
حيث 
B = سعر الشراء
S = سعر البيع 
T = الفترة الزمنية 




= النسبة المئوية 





0.24 = 24%

الانخفاض في السنة الأولي = 10700 × 0.24 = 2568 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الأولى = 10700 - 2568 = 8132 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثانية = 8132 × 0.24 = 1952 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثانية = 8132- 1952 = 6180 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثالثة = 6180 × 0.24 = 1484 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثالثة = 6180 - 1484 = 4969 ريال​برنامج أكسل لبيان سعر الماكينة بعد سنوات من الشراء. 

تجهيز الورشة بالماكينات ​حسابات تحديد عدد الماكينات بالورشة
بعد تحديد نوع الماكينات المطلوبة بالورشة يتم تحديد عددهم, يتم تحديد العدد بناء على معدل عدد العمليات التي تتم على الماكينة, وزمن أجراء العملية, وكفاءة تشغيل الماكينة. 

مثال:
كم عدد الماكينات المطلوبة في ورشة تقوم بعمليات خراطة هوبات (طنابير/ *Brake drums*) حيث:
- عدد عمليات الخراطة المتوقعة أسبوعياً 120 هوبة (120 هوبة/أسبوع) - حجم العمل بالورشة,
- الزمن النمطي (القياسي) هو *36* دقيقة/ هوبة,
- كفاءة تشغيل الماكينة *80%* (تعتمد على تدريب العمالة),
- عدد الساعات المتاحة أسبوعياً *40* ساعة/أسبوع .
الحل:
الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة = الوقت النمطي ÷ كفاءة التشغيل
= 36 ÷ 0.8 = 45 دقيقة (0.75 ساعة)
الزمن الفعلي لخراطة جميع الهوبات في الأسبوع= الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة× عدد الهوبات بالأسبوع 
= 45 × 120 = 5400 دقيقة = 90 ساعة 
عدد الماكينات المطلوبة = الوقت الفعلي للقيام بعمليات الخراطة في الأسبوع ÷ الوقت المتاح أسبوعياُ
= 90 ÷ 40 = 2.25 ماكينة 
يكون العدد اللازم لإتمام العمليات هو 3 ماكينات. 
* يقرب عدد الماكينات إلى العدد الصحيح الأعلى دائماُ, حيث إنه لا يمكن شراء أو تشغيل ربع ماكينة. 
يمكن الاستفادة من عملية التقريب للعدد الأعلى في التالي:
- أمكانية زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً
العدد الذي يمكن تشغيله باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= (عدد الماكينات × ساعات التشغيل/أسبوع) ÷ الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة (ساعة) 
=(3 × 40) ÷ (0.75) = 160 هوبة/أسبوع 

- عند تشغيل نفس العدد من الهوبات 120 هوبة/أسبوع على 3 ماكينات يكون تحميل الماكينة أقل من 100%.
تحميل الماكينة عند تشغيل 3 ماكينات لخراطة 120 هوبة/أسبوع
= عدد الهوبات المراد خرطها/أسبوع ÷ أقصى عدد الهوبات التي يمكن خرطها بالأسبوع باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= 120 ÷ 160= 75%

- عطل أحدى الماكينات قد يؤدي إلى توقف العمل (في حالة وجود ماكينة واحدة مثلاُ).
- يمكن زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً أو تقليل عدد الماكينات عن طريق:
* زيادة كفاءة التشغيل باستخدام عمالة مدربة,
* شراء ماكينات حديثة تحتاج إلى زمن أقل في تركيب الهوبة على الماكينة وأسرع في التشغيل. 
لاتخاذ قرار بشأن شراء ماكينات للورشة يجب أخذ التالي في الاعتبار:
أ- شراء الماكينات:
* مساحة الورشة (إمكانية وضع الماكينات بالورشة).
* تكلفة شراء الماكينات 
* تكلفة توظيف عمالة مدربة لتشغيل الماكينات أو تكلفة تدريب عمالة غير مدربة

ب- عدم القيام بخراطة الهوبات بورشة السيارات وإرسال الهوبات إلى ورشة متخصصة بدلاُ من ذلك:
* تكلفة نقل الهوبات من وإلى الورشة المتخصصة,
* الخسارة في الربح نتيجة التشغيل خارج الورشة.

# يمكن شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات 2 ماكينة مثلاً, وحتى لا ينتج عليه تقليل حجم عمل الورشة وللمحافظة على حجم عمل الورشة 
- يتم تشغيل الورشة ساعات زائدة (خارج دوام) وإعطاء العمالة اجر إضافي.
- إرسال الشغل الزائد عن أمكنية تشغيل الماكينات إلى ورشة خارجية وبذلك يضمن تحميل الماكينة 100% توفير للتكاليف. 

(شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات يقلل من سعر الشراء ومن قيمة التكلفة الثابتة والمتغيرة ويضمن نسبة تحميل أعلى للماكينة, ولكنه في نفس الوقت يزيد من احتمال زيادة أعطال الماكينات التي تؤدي إلى زيادة تكلفة الصيانة ومن تكلفة توقف عمل الماكينة).

خطوات شراء المعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار:
أ- وضع المواصفات
ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة
جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات 
د- فحص واستلام الطلبيات
هـ- تخزين المواد
أ- وضع المواصفات 
تحدد المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة, ويتم الطلب عن طريق أي من التالي:
- كتابة المواصفات بالتفصيل 
- استخدام الكتالوج (رقم الجزء التسلسلي- .....)
- استخدام الاسم التجاري (زيت ×××- .....)
- طلب توريد عينة, لفحصها ومطابقتها بالمواصفات المطلوبة (أثاث مكتبي-....) 

ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة 
تتأثر مقدار الكمية المطلوبة في الطلبية بالتالي:
- العدد المطلوب, أو معدل الحاجة للاستخدام
- قدرة الشركة على الشراء (الميزانية المحددة للشراء)
- مدى توفر السلعة بالأسواق (عدم توفر السلعة يؤدي إلى طلب كمية أكبر)
- الوقت والتكاليف اللازمة للقيام بدورة الشراء(يتم زيادة الطلبية مع زيادة الوقت والتكاليف)
- طبيعة المطلوب (صعوبة التخزين "التلف, الحجم, الآمان" - عدم استقرار سعر السلعة)
- سعة المخزن
- تكاليف النقل
- طريقة الدفع (الحصول على تخفيض مع زيادة الكمية المطلوبة, التسهيل في الدفع...)
يتحدد الحجم الاقتصادي للعينة بناء على تكلفة إجراءات الشراء وتكلفة التخزين وذلك للقطعة الواحدة (زيادة حجم الطلبية يزيد تكلفة التخزين ويقلل من تكلفة الشراء والعكس صحيح).

جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات
يتم الاتصال بالموردين لتقديم عروض أسعار حسب الكمية والمواصفات المطلوبة.
يتم دراسة عروض الأسعار من ناحية السعر, توفر الكتالوجات, خدمة ما بعد البيع, التدريب, الصيانة, الملحقات, طريقة التسليم, طريقة الدفع, سمعة الشركة الموردة. 
بعد دراسة عروض الأسعار يتم تحديد مصادر الشراء وإصدار أمر الشراء 

د- فحص واستلام المواد
يتم تحديد موعد لتسلم المواد وغالباً ما يكون هناك شرط جزائي عن التخلف عن موعد التسليم أما مقدار معين أو نسبة من مبلغ الطلبية. 
يتم فحص المواد قبل استلامها والغرض من الفحص هو التأكد من أن المواد الموردة مطابقة للمطلوب. ويتم أما فحص 100% من العينة (ماكينات) أو فحص عينات عشوائية وهذا يكون حسب (الكمية المسلمة- نوع الاختبار- مقدار التطابق المطلوب- ....). 
وقد يتم الفحص:
- أما داخل المنشئة (الجهة التي ستسلم المطلوب تقوم بالفحص, أقل تكلفة)
- خارج المنشئة (جهة محايدة- توفر أجهزة الفحص- خبرة في الفحص)
وينتج عن فحص الطلبيات أما قبول الطلبية أو رفضها أو استبدال بعض البنود أو تخفيض سعر الشراء.
يتم كتابة محضر استلام بعد فحص الطلبيات والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات. مراجعة الفواتير, ثم يتم صرف المبالغ للموردين ويتم الاحتفاظ بالسجلات (سجل الموردين وبياناتهم, سجل أوامر التوريد, سجل المواد المشتراة, سجل المواصفات, سجل الكتالوجات, سجل الملحقات)

هـ- تخزين المواد
يتم تصنيف الأصناف, تحديد مكان وطريقة التخزين, ثم يتم تسليم العهدة. يتم بعد ذلك مراقبة المخزون (تحقيق التوازن بين المواد الداخلة والموجودة والمطلوبة- متابعة المخزون (الجرد)- وتحديد معدلات الصرف والاستخدام)


​​​


----------



## مهندس حطاب (24 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله في اخينا م ع ع م يعني الصحيح ما قصر اطلاقا و فتح الخيارات امام اخينا بلال متأملين الاستفادة و شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ENG_2005 (30 أبريل 2008)

شششششششششككككككككررررررررررررا 
عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــى هذا الموضوع


----------



## بلال شام (1 مايو 2008)

بدي أتشكركم كتير على المساعدة فعلاَ استفت كتير من الجميع 
وشكراَ مرة تانية


----------



## بلال شام (1 مايو 2008)

*شكرخاص ألك*

شكر خاص من أجلك
متطلبات الورشة​
تختلف متطلبات الورشة حسب حجم الورشة وحجم العمل بها. وكلما صغرت الورشة كلما قلت الأعمال التي تقوم بها وتدمج العديد من الوظائف في وظيفة واحدة ففي الورش الكبيرة نحتاج إلى موظفين استقبال ومحاسبين وفنيين يتحدد عددهم حسب حجم العمل بالورشة, ولكن في الورش الصغيرة (الورش المستقلة) قد يقوم بهذه الأعمال كلها شخص واحد حيث يستقبل السيارة ويكشف عليها ويقوم بالإصلاح ومحاسبة العميل في نفس الوقت. ونفس الشيء يطبق على المتطلبات من ناحية المباني والمعدات والأدوات.
وفيما يلي متطلبات ورشة كبيرة من ورش السيارات (ورشة الوكلاء المعتمدون وما في حجمها).
المباني والمنشئات: ​ 
- منطقة الاستقبال وانتظار العملاء

- منطقة المعارض - منطقة المكاتب
- منطقة العمل
- مخازن قطع الغيار
- محلات بيع قطع الغيار
- ساحة الانتظار لسيارات العملاء
- ساحة الانتظار للعملاء​ 
العمالة والموظفين والعمالة المساعدة:​ 
- مدير الورشة (Workshop Manger)
- ملاحظ الورشة (Workshop Supervisor)
- مشرف الخدمة (Service Advisor)
- رئيس العمال (Forman)
- عامل إصلاح عام (Mechanic- General Repair)
- عامل اختبار (Test Mechanic)
- كهربائي (Electrician)
- عامل متخصص (Mechanic- Unit Repair)​ 
- صراف (Cashier)
- محاسب الضمان (Warranty Clerk)
- موظف متابعة (Progress Control)
- موظف مراقبة الوقت (Time Keeper)
- عامل نظافة (Cleaner)
- عامل حراسة (Watchman)
- سائق (Driver)
- عمالة تحت التدريب (Apprentice)
- عامل سمكرة (Panel Beater)
- عامل دهان (Painter)​ 
العدة والأدوات والمعدات:
- روافع 
- مكابس
- ضاغط هواء
- مسدسات هواء​ 
- مثاقيب كهربائية
- جهاز تخليخ
- ملازم عمل ​ 
- جهاز اختبار المحرك
- مقياس ضغط المحرك​ 
- العدة اليدوية
- العدة الخاصة
- ضابط الإضاءة
- مقياس حرارة وكمية تصرف وضغط
- مفاتيح عزم 
- زرجينة فك
- أجهزة قياس
- زراديات ​ 
- أوعية تجميع الزيوت
- مضخات تشحيم​ 
- وحدة خدمة البطارية
- جهاز قياس فولت أمبير
- جهاز قياس الكثافة
- وحدة عمل كهربائية
- ضابط الإضاءة للسيارة​ 
- جهاز الكشف على المكيف
- جهاز الكشف على التسريب
- وحدة إصلاح ضاغط المكيف
- عدة إصلاح المكيف​ 
- مقياس ضغط الإطارات
- جهاز تغيير الإطارات
- جهاز أتزان العجلات
- جهاز ضبط زويا العجل​ 
- أجهزة غسيل الأجزاء​ 
- غطاء حافظ لجانب السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لكراسي السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لعجلة القيادة​ 
- منظف يدوي
- معدات سلامة شخصية وسلامة عمل​ 

المستندات والدورة المستندية:
- مستند إدخال السيارة
- مستند إصلاح السيارة - مستند صرف قطع غيار وخامات لإصلاح السيارة - مستند محاسبة العميل​ 
المطبوعات والتدريب:
- مطبوعات إرشادية
- دورات تدريبية - نشرات فنية​ 

تتكون تكلفة إنشاء وتشغيل الورشة من تكلفة ثابتة وتكلفة متغيرة. التكلفة الثابتة تدخل في الأصول وتظل ثابتة في مجموعها ولا تتأثر بتغيير حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح. أما التكاليف المتغيرة فهي تزداد طردياً مع زيادة حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح وبنفس النسبة, وغالباً ترتبط التكاليف المتغيرة بالخامات وقطع الغيار والعمالة. 

التكلفة الثابتة (Capital Cost):
التكلفة الثابتة قد تكون مصاريف أعداد الورشة سواء كان عن طريق الإنشاء والبناء أو التأجير.أ- أنشاء ورشة:
* ثمن شراء الأرض.
* تصريح البناء وتصريح التشغيل.....
* تكلفة أنشاء المباني وملحقاتها (تكلفة التصميم, الرسم, خامات البناء, تكلفة عمال البناء.
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.
ب- تأجير ورشة:
* أيجار الورشة (المكان, قد يشمل التأجير البندين اللاحقين أيضاً, حسب نوع الإيجار).
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.

التكلفة المتغيرة (Running Cost):
التكلفة المتغيرة تشمل مصروفات التشغيل, والمصروفات الإدارية, ومصاريف استهلاك المباني والمعدات والأجهزة. *مصروفات التشغيل: *
* ثمن الخامات (سوائل تنظيف, أسلاك, ........).
* مرتبات العمالة المنتجة.
* مصاريف الوقود, وكهرباء المعدات والأجهزة 
* مصاريف الصيانة وقطع الغيار
*مصروفات إدارية:*
* مرتبات وأجور أقسام الخدمات والأقسام الإدارية.
* الأدوات والخامات لأقسام الخدمات.
* قيمة استهلاك الإنارة والمياه.
*مصاريف الاستهلاك:*
* استهلاك المباني ( تقدر بحوالي 5% سنوياً).
* استهلاك الماكينات والمعدات (تقدر بحوالي 10% سنوياً).
* استهلاك السيارات ووسائل نقل الأفراد (تقدر بحوالي 20% سنوياً).
*مصاريف بيع:*
* التخزين.
* التعبئة.
* فاقد وتالف بيع (ركود, أو تالف تخزين).
* مصاريف الدعاية والإعلان. 
*مثال:*
شركة لصناعة علبة مخمد عادم السيارة (شكمانات) تريد المفاضلة بين عرضين لمشروع بيانتهما كالتالي:​

*ب*


*أ*​

*1,520,000* *1,300,000*​
*تكلفة ثابتة (ريال)*
*31**42** تكلفة متغيرة/ للوحدة (ريال)*​ 

*المطلوب: *
*أي من العرضين أفضل*
*1) استخدم أسلوب التكلفة عند أنتاج 30,000 وحدة *
*2) استخدم أسلوب الربح عند أنتاج 200,000 وحدة وثمن بيع الوحدة 50 ريال. *
*الحل: *
*1) أسلوب التكلفة :*
*تكلفة الإنتاج = تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة *
*= تكلفة ثابتة + (تكلفة الوحدة × عدد الوحدات المنتجة)*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض أ = 1,300,000 + 42 × 30,000 = 1,300,000 + 1,260,000 = 2,560,000 ريال*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض ب = 1,520,000 + 31 × 30,000 = 1,520,000 + 930,000 = 2,450,000 ريال *
*النتيجة:*
*عند إنتاج 30,000 وحدة تكون التكلفة أقل للعرض ب ( العرض ب هو الأفضل).*
** يتساوى العرضين أ , ب عند إنتاج 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض أ عند إنتاج أقل من 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض ب عند إنتاج أكثر من 20,000 وحدة *
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الإنتاج (استخدام التكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة بالنسبة لعدد الوحدات).*
* يمكن استخدام حساب التكاليف بالنسبة لورش الصيانة والإصلاح بمعرفة عدد السيارات والتكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة لكل سيارة (تكلفة العمالة, التشغيل, الماكينات, ...).
*2) أسلوب الربح (الربح بعد تغطية التكاليف الثابتة): *
*سعر البيع = (مقدار التكلفة) + الربح*
*حجم الإنتاج × ثمن البيع = (تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة) + الربح*
*= تكلفة ثابتة + حجم الإنتاج × تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة + الربح*
*الربح = حجم الإنتاج × (ثمن بيع الوحدة - تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة) - التكلفة الثابتة *
*الربح للعرض أ = 200,000 × (50 - 42) - 1,300,000 *
*= 300,000 ريال*
*الربح للعرض ب = 200,000 × (45 - 31 ) - 1,520,000 *
*= 2,280,000 ريال*
*العرض ب أحسن بالنسبة للربح من الاختيار ب عند إنتاج 200,000 وحدة *
** يتساوى العرضين أ و ب عند أنتاج 20,000 وحدة ولكن بدون ربح.*
** يدر العرض أ أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 162,500 وحدة.*
** يدر العرض ب أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 80,000 وحدة.*
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الربح (الربح - التكلفة المتغيرة)/ لكل وحدة × عدد الوحدات - التكلفة المتغيرة).*​ 

دورة المعدات (الماكينات) بالورشة​


تعتبر العدة والآلات والمعدات من المصروفات الثابتة عند الاستثمار في مجال صيانة وإصلاح السيارات. يمكن للشركات الكبيرة الحصول على المعدات عن طريق الشراء (جديد/مستعمل) أو تأجيرها. وتتبع عملية امتلاك المعدة الخطوات التالية:
1- شراء المعدات
2- التدريب على استخدام المعدات
3- صيانة المعدات
4- إحلال المعدات
5- استهلاك المعدات
شراء المعدات:
يتم شراء العدة والمعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار بعدة طرق
1- الشراء المباشر(كمية محدودة, وسعر قليل)
2- المناقصات (الشراء بكميات كبيرة)
3- الشراء بعروض الأسعار 
4- المفاوضات ​ 
التدريب على استخدام المعدات:
يتم التدريب على استخدام المعدات خلال برامج التدريب للفنين. وفي حالة شراء ماكينة جديدة تقوم الشركة الموردة بتدريب العاملين عليها حسب عقد التوريد.​ 
صيانة المعدات:
يجب إجراء عمليات الصيانة حسب الكتالوج المرفق مع الماكينة بواسطة فنين متخصصين, ويكون لكل ماكينة كرت خاص بها مبين نوع الصيانة وتاريخ الصيانة وكذلك موعد ونوع الصيانة القادمة. صيانة المعدات تزيد من عمرها التشغيلي وعدم تعطلها الفجائي الذي أعلى تكلفة وأكثر ضرراً. وكذلك تؤدي الصيانة إلى أداء أفضل وكفاءة ودقة عالية, وزيادة أمان للماكينة والعاملين عليها وعلى الممتلكات بالورشة.​ 
إحلال المعدات:
المقصود بإحلال المعدات هو تغييرها حسب عمرها التشغيلي ويتم الإحلال تدريجياً وبأعداد محدودة. كما يتم ذلك بالنسبة لأسطول السيارات والشاحنات التي تعمل في النقل المباشر والشركات الكبرى وشركات تأجير السيارات. 
مثال:
أ) هناك ورشة تستخدم 1000 قطعة عدة والمطلوب حساب عدد القطع التي يجب إحلالها خلال الستة شهور التالية, إذا علم أن نسبة الأعطال (أو العمر التشغيلي لها) بهذه القطع كالتالي:​

*نسبة العطل**شهر**10%**1**20%**2**30%**3**40%**4**= 100%*​ 

الحل:
الشهر الأول:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.1 = 100 قطعة
الشهر الثاني:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.2 + 100 × 0.1 = 210 قطعة
الشهر الثالث:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.3 + 100 × 0.2 + 210 × 0.1 = 341 قطعة 
الشهر الرابع:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.4 + 100 × 0.3 + 210 × 0.2 + 341 × 0.1 = 507 قطعة
الشهر الخامس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 100 × 0.4 + 210 × 0.3 + 341 × 0.2 + 507 × 0.1 = 222 قطعة 
الشهر السادس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 210 × 0.4 + 341 × 0.3 + 507 × 0.2 + 222 × 0.1 = 310 قطعة​ 

ب) أحسب تكلفة الإحلال خلال تلك الفترة إذا كان سعر القطعة 5 ريال​ 
عدد القطع الإجمالي= 100 + 210 + 341 + 507 + 222 + 310 = 1690 قطعة 
تكلفة الإحلال = 1690 × 5 = 8450 ريال​ 
استهلاك المعدات:
وهي انخفاض سعر الماكينة بالتقادم وهي عبارة عن خفض نسبة معينة من القيمة الأساسية للماكينة كل سنة من قيمتها الدفترية لتستعمل في حساب الوضع المالي للورشة وتقييم قيمة الورشة. يمكن حساب استهلاك المعدة بإحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
- طريقة الخط المستقيم: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة كل سنة
- طريقة النسبة المئوية: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة من سعرها كل سنة, يقل سعرها بمعدل أكبر. ​ 
مثال:​ 
ماكينة سعرها الأصلي 10700 ريال وسعرها عند انتهاء خدمتها الذي هو 10 سنوات يكون 700 ريال احسب سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات.
أ) طريقة الخط المستقيم:
انخفاض القيمة السنوية = (سعر شراء الماكينة - سعر البيع) ÷ عدد سنوات الخدمة
= (10700 - 700 ) ÷ 10 = 1000 ريال في السنة​ 
سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات = سعر الشراء - الانخفاض في 3 سنوات 
= 10700 - 3 × 1000 = 7700 ريال
ب) طريقة النسبة المئوية:
تحسب النسبة المئوية من المعادلة 




=
حيث 
B = سعر الشراء
S = سعر البيع 
T = الفترة الزمنية ​ 




= النسبة المئوية ​ 



0.24 = 24%​ 
الانخفاض في السنة الأولي = 10700 × 0.24 = 2568 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الأولى = 10700 - 2568 = 8132 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثانية = 8132 × 0.24 = 1952 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثانية = 8132- 1952 = 6180 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثالثة = 6180 × 0.24 = 1484 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثالثة = 6180 - 1484 = 4969 ريال​

برنامج أكسل لبيان سعر الماكينة بعد سنوات من الشراء. ​ 

تجهيز الورشة بالماكينات ​

حسابات تحديد عدد الماكينات بالورشة
بعد تحديد نوع الماكينات المطلوبة بالورشة يتم تحديد عددهم, يتم تحديد العدد بناء على معدل عدد العمليات التي تتم على الماكينة, وزمن أجراء العملية, وكفاءة تشغيل الماكينة. ​ 
مثال:
كم عدد الماكينات المطلوبة في ورشة تقوم بعمليات خراطة هوبات (طنابير/ *Brake drums*) حيث:
- عدد عمليات الخراطة المتوقعة أسبوعياً 120 هوبة (120 هوبة/أسبوع) - حجم العمل بالورشة,
- الزمن النمطي (القياسي) هو *36* دقيقة/ هوبة,
- كفاءة تشغيل الماكينة *80%* (تعتمد على تدريب العمالة),
- عدد الساعات المتاحة أسبوعياً *40* ساعة/أسبوع .
الحل:
الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة = الوقت النمطي ÷ كفاءة التشغيل
= 36 ÷ 0.8 = 45 دقيقة (0.75 ساعة)
الزمن الفعلي لخراطة جميع الهوبات في الأسبوع= الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة× عدد الهوبات بالأسبوع 
= 45 × 120 = 5400 دقيقة = 90 ساعة 
عدد الماكينات المطلوبة = الوقت الفعلي للقيام بعمليات الخراطة في الأسبوع ÷ الوقت المتاح أسبوعياُ
= 90 ÷ 40 = 2.25 ماكينة 
يكون العدد اللازم لإتمام العمليات هو 3 ماكينات. 
* يقرب عدد الماكينات إلى العدد الصحيح الأعلى دائماُ, حيث إنه لا يمكن شراء أو تشغيل ربع ماكينة. 
يمكن الاستفادة من عملية التقريب للعدد الأعلى في التالي:
- أمكانية زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً
العدد الذي يمكن تشغيله باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= (عدد الماكينات × ساعات التشغيل/أسبوع) ÷ الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة (ساعة) 
=(3 × 40) ÷ (0.75) = 160 هوبة/أسبوع ​ 
- عند تشغيل نفس العدد من الهوبات 120 هوبة/أسبوع على 3 ماكينات يكون تحميل الماكينة أقل من 100%.
تحميل الماكينة عند تشغيل 3 ماكينات لخراطة 120 هوبة/أسبوع
= عدد الهوبات المراد خرطها/أسبوع ÷ أقصى عدد الهوبات التي يمكن خرطها بالأسبوع باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= 120 ÷ 160= 75%​ 
- عطل أحدى الماكينات قد يؤدي إلى توقف العمل (في حالة وجود ماكينة واحدة مثلاُ).
- يمكن زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً أو تقليل عدد الماكينات عن طريق:
* زيادة كفاءة التشغيل باستخدام عمالة مدربة,
* شراء ماكينات حديثة تحتاج إلى زمن أقل في تركيب الهوبة على الماكينة وأسرع في التشغيل. 
لاتخاذ قرار بشأن شراء ماكينات للورشة يجب أخذ التالي في الاعتبار:
أ- شراء الماكينات:
* مساحة الورشة (إمكانية وضع الماكينات بالورشة).
* تكلفة شراء الماكينات 
* تكلفة توظيف عمالة مدربة لتشغيل الماكينات أو تكلفة تدريب عمالة غير مدربة​ 
ب- عدم القيام بخراطة الهوبات بورشة السيارات وإرسال الهوبات إلى ورشة متخصصة بدلاُ من ذلك:
* تكلفة نقل الهوبات من وإلى الورشة المتخصصة,
* الخسارة في الربح نتيجة التشغيل خارج الورشة.​ 
# يمكن شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات 2 ماكينة مثلاً, وحتى لا ينتج عليه تقليل حجم عمل الورشة وللمحافظة على حجم عمل الورشة 
- يتم تشغيل الورشة ساعات زائدة (خارج دوام) وإعطاء العمالة اجر إضافي.
- إرسال الشغل الزائد عن أمكنية تشغيل الماكينات إلى ورشة خارجية وبذلك يضمن تحميل الماكينة 100% توفير للتكاليف. ​ 
(شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات يقلل من سعر الشراء ومن قيمة التكلفة الثابتة والمتغيرة ويضمن نسبة تحميل أعلى للماكينة, ولكنه في نفس الوقت يزيد من احتمال زيادة أعطال الماكينات التي تؤدي إلى زيادة تكلفة الصيانة ومن تكلفة توقف عمل الماكينة).​ 
خطوات شراء المعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار:
أ- وضع المواصفات
ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة
جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات 
د- فحص واستلام الطلبيات
هـ- تخزين المواد
أ- وضع المواصفات 
تحدد المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة, ويتم الطلب عن طريق أي من التالي:
- كتابة المواصفات بالتفصيل 
- استخدام الكتالوج (رقم الجزء التسلسلي- .....)
- استخدام الاسم التجاري (زيت ×××- .....)
- طلب توريد عينة, لفحصها ومطابقتها بالمواصفات المطلوبة (أثاث مكتبي-....) ​ 
ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة 
تتأثر مقدار الكمية المطلوبة في الطلبية بالتالي:
- العدد المطلوب, أو معدل الحاجة للاستخدام
- قدرة الشركة على الشراء (الميزانية المحددة للشراء)
- مدى توفر السلعة بالأسواق (عدم توفر السلعة يؤدي إلى طلب كمية أكبر)
- الوقت والتكاليف اللازمة للقيام بدورة الشراء(يتم زيادة الطلبية مع زيادة الوقت والتكاليف)
- طبيعة المطلوب (صعوبة التخزين "التلف, الحجم, الآمان" - عدم استقرار سعر السلعة)
- سعة المخزن
- تكاليف النقل
- طريقة الدفع (الحصول على تخفيض مع زيادة الكمية المطلوبة, التسهيل في الدفع...)
يتحدد الحجم الاقتصادي للعينة بناء على تكلفة إجراءات الشراء وتكلفة التخزين وذلك للقطعة الواحدة (زيادة حجم الطلبية يزيد تكلفة التخزين ويقلل من تكلفة الشراء والعكس صحيح).​ 
جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات
يتم الاتصال بالموردين لتقديم عروض أسعار حسب الكمية والمواصفات المطلوبة.
يتم دراسة عروض الأسعار من ناحية السعر, توفر الكتالوجات, خدمة ما بعد البيع, التدريب, الصيانة, الملحقات, طريقة التسليم, طريقة الدفع, سمعة الشركة الموردة. 
بعد دراسة عروض الأسعار يتم تحديد مصادر الشراء وإصدار أمر الشراء ​ 
د- فحص واستلام المواد
يتم تحديد موعد لتسلم المواد وغالباً ما يكون هناك شرط جزائي عن التخلف عن موعد التسليم أما مقدار معين أو نسبة من مبلغ الطلبية. 
يتم فحص المواد قبل استلامها والغرض من الفحص هو التأكد من أن المواد الموردة مطابقة للمطلوب. ويتم أما فحص 100% من العينة (ماكينات) أو فحص عينات عشوائية وهذا يكون حسب (الكمية المسلمة- نوع الاختبار- مقدار التطابق المطلوب- ....). 
وقد يتم الفحص:
- أما داخل المنشئة (الجهة التي ستسلم المطلوب تقوم بالفحص, أقل تكلفة)
- خارج المنشئة (جهة محايدة- توفر أجهزة الفحص- خبرة في الفحص)
وينتج عن فحص الطلبيات أما قبول الطلبية أو رفضها أو استبدال بعض البنود أو تخفيض سعر الشراء.
يتم كتابة محضر استلام بعد فحص الطلبيات والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات. مراجعة الفواتير, ثم يتم صرف المبالغ للموردين ويتم الاحتفاظ بالسجلات (سجل الموردين وبياناتهم, سجل أوامر التوريد, سجل المواد المشتراة, سجل المواصفات, سجل الكتالوجات, سجل الملحقات)​ 
هـ- تخزين المواد
يتم تصنيف الأصناف, تحديد مكان وطريقة التخزين, ثم يتم تسليم العهدة. يتم بعد ذلك مراقبة المخزون (تحقيق التوازن بين المواد الداخلة والموجودة والمطلوبة- متابعة المخزون (الجرد)- وتحديد معدلات الصرف والاستخدام)​ 


​

​

[/quote]


----------



## بلال شام (1 مايو 2008)

*شكرخاص ألك*

شكر خاص من أجلك
متطلبات الورشة​
تختلف متطلبات الورشة حسب حجم الورشة وحجم العمل بها. وكلما صغرت الورشة كلما قلت الأعمال التي تقوم بها وتدمج العديد من الوظائف في وظيفة واحدة ففي الورش الكبيرة نحتاج إلى موظفين استقبال ومحاسبين وفنيين يتحدد عددهم حسب حجم العمل بالورشة, ولكن في الورش الصغيرة (الورش المستقلة) قد يقوم بهذه الأعمال كلها شخص واحد حيث يستقبل السيارة ويكشف عليها ويقوم بالإصلاح ومحاسبة العميل في نفس الوقت. ونفس الشيء يطبق على المتطلبات من ناحية المباني والمعدات والأدوات.
وفيما يلي متطلبات ورشة كبيرة من ورش السيارات (ورشة الوكلاء المعتمدون وما في حجمها).
المباني والمنشئات: ​ 
- منطقة الاستقبال وانتظار العملاء

- منطقة المعارض - منطقة المكاتب
- منطقة العمل
- مخازن قطع الغيار
- محلات بيع قطع الغيار
- ساحة الانتظار لسيارات العملاء
- ساحة الانتظار للعملاء​ 
العمالة والموظفين والعمالة المساعدة:​ 
- مدير الورشة (Workshop Manger)
- ملاحظ الورشة (Workshop Supervisor)
- مشرف الخدمة (Service Advisor)
- رئيس العمال (Forman)
- عامل إصلاح عام (Mechanic- General Repair)
- عامل اختبار (Test Mechanic)
- كهربائي (Electrician)
- عامل متخصص (Mechanic- Unit Repair)​ 
- صراف (Cashier)
- محاسب الضمان (Warranty Clerk)
- موظف متابعة (Progress Control)
- موظف مراقبة الوقت (Time Keeper)
- عامل نظافة (Cleaner)
- عامل حراسة (Watchman)
- سائق (Driver)
- عمالة تحت التدريب (Apprentice)
- عامل سمكرة (Panel Beater)
- عامل دهان (Painter)​ 
العدة والأدوات والمعدات:
- روافع 
- مكابس
- ضاغط هواء
- مسدسات هواء​ 
- مثاقيب كهربائية
- جهاز تخليخ
- ملازم عمل ​ 
- جهاز اختبار المحرك
- مقياس ضغط المحرك​ 
- العدة اليدوية
- العدة الخاصة
- ضابط الإضاءة
- مقياس حرارة وكمية تصرف وضغط
- مفاتيح عزم 
- زرجينة فك
- أجهزة قياس
- زراديات ​ 
- أوعية تجميع الزيوت
- مضخات تشحيم​ 
- وحدة خدمة البطارية
- جهاز قياس فولت أمبير
- جهاز قياس الكثافة
- وحدة عمل كهربائية
- ضابط الإضاءة للسيارة​ 
- جهاز الكشف على المكيف
- جهاز الكشف على التسريب
- وحدة إصلاح ضاغط المكيف
- عدة إصلاح المكيف​ 
- مقياس ضغط الإطارات
- جهاز تغيير الإطارات
- جهاز أتزان العجلات
- جهاز ضبط زويا العجل​ 
- أجهزة غسيل الأجزاء​ 
- غطاء حافظ لجانب السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لكراسي السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لعجلة القيادة​ 
- منظف يدوي
- معدات سلامة شخصية وسلامة عمل​ 

المستندات والدورة المستندية:
- مستند إدخال السيارة
- مستند إصلاح السيارة - مستند صرف قطع غيار وخامات لإصلاح السيارة - مستند محاسبة العميل​ 
المطبوعات والتدريب:
- مطبوعات إرشادية
- دورات تدريبية - نشرات فنية​ 

تتكون تكلفة إنشاء وتشغيل الورشة من تكلفة ثابتة وتكلفة متغيرة. التكلفة الثابتة تدخل في الأصول وتظل ثابتة في مجموعها ولا تتأثر بتغيير حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح. أما التكاليف المتغيرة فهي تزداد طردياً مع زيادة حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح وبنفس النسبة, وغالباً ترتبط التكاليف المتغيرة بالخامات وقطع الغيار والعمالة. 

التكلفة الثابتة (Capital Cost):
التكلفة الثابتة قد تكون مصاريف أعداد الورشة سواء كان عن طريق الإنشاء والبناء أو التأجير.أ- أنشاء ورشة:
* ثمن شراء الأرض.
* تصريح البناء وتصريح التشغيل.....
* تكلفة أنشاء المباني وملحقاتها (تكلفة التصميم, الرسم, خامات البناء, تكلفة عمال البناء.
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.
ب- تأجير ورشة:
* أيجار الورشة (المكان, قد يشمل التأجير البندين اللاحقين أيضاً, حسب نوع الإيجار).
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.

التكلفة المتغيرة (Running Cost):
التكلفة المتغيرة تشمل مصروفات التشغيل, والمصروفات الإدارية, ومصاريف استهلاك المباني والمعدات والأجهزة. *مصروفات التشغيل: *
* ثمن الخامات (سوائل تنظيف, أسلاك, ........).
* مرتبات العمالة المنتجة.
* مصاريف الوقود, وكهرباء المعدات والأجهزة 
* مصاريف الصيانة وقطع الغيار
*مصروفات إدارية:*
* مرتبات وأجور أقسام الخدمات والأقسام الإدارية.
* الأدوات والخامات لأقسام الخدمات.
* قيمة استهلاك الإنارة والمياه.
*مصاريف الاستهلاك:*
* استهلاك المباني ( تقدر بحوالي 5% سنوياً).
* استهلاك الماكينات والمعدات (تقدر بحوالي 10% سنوياً).
* استهلاك السيارات ووسائل نقل الأفراد (تقدر بحوالي 20% سنوياً).
*مصاريف بيع:*
* التخزين.
* التعبئة.
* فاقد وتالف بيع (ركود, أو تالف تخزين).
* مصاريف الدعاية والإعلان. 
*مثال:*
شركة لصناعة علبة مخمد عادم السيارة (شكمانات) تريد المفاضلة بين عرضين لمشروع بيانتهما كالتالي:​

*ب*


*أ*​

*1,520,000* *1,300,000*​
*تكلفة ثابتة (ريال)*
*31**42** تكلفة متغيرة/ للوحدة (ريال)*​ 

*المطلوب: *
*أي من العرضين أفضل*
*1) استخدم أسلوب التكلفة عند أنتاج 30,000 وحدة *
*2) استخدم أسلوب الربح عند أنتاج 200,000 وحدة وثمن بيع الوحدة 50 ريال. *
*الحل: *
*1) أسلوب التكلفة :*
*تكلفة الإنتاج = تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة *
*= تكلفة ثابتة + (تكلفة الوحدة × عدد الوحدات المنتجة)*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض أ = 1,300,000 + 42 × 30,000 = 1,300,000 + 1,260,000 = 2,560,000 ريال*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض ب = 1,520,000 + 31 × 30,000 = 1,520,000 + 930,000 = 2,450,000 ريال *
*النتيجة:*
*عند إنتاج 30,000 وحدة تكون التكلفة أقل للعرض ب ( العرض ب هو الأفضل).*
** يتساوى العرضين أ , ب عند إنتاج 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض أ عند إنتاج أقل من 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض ب عند إنتاج أكثر من 20,000 وحدة *
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الإنتاج (استخدام التكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة بالنسبة لعدد الوحدات).*
* يمكن استخدام حساب التكاليف بالنسبة لورش الصيانة والإصلاح بمعرفة عدد السيارات والتكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة لكل سيارة (تكلفة العمالة, التشغيل, الماكينات, ...).
*2) أسلوب الربح (الربح بعد تغطية التكاليف الثابتة): *
*سعر البيع = (مقدار التكلفة) + الربح*
*حجم الإنتاج × ثمن البيع = (تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة) + الربح*
*= تكلفة ثابتة + حجم الإنتاج × تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة + الربح*
*الربح = حجم الإنتاج × (ثمن بيع الوحدة - تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة) - التكلفة الثابتة *
*الربح للعرض أ = 200,000 × (50 - 42) - 1,300,000 *
*= 300,000 ريال*
*الربح للعرض ب = 200,000 × (45 - 31 ) - 1,520,000 *
*= 2,280,000 ريال*
*العرض ب أحسن بالنسبة للربح من الاختيار ب عند إنتاج 200,000 وحدة *
** يتساوى العرضين أ و ب عند أنتاج 20,000 وحدة ولكن بدون ربح.*
** يدر العرض أ أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 162,500 وحدة.*
** يدر العرض ب أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 80,000 وحدة.*
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الربح (الربح - التكلفة المتغيرة)/ لكل وحدة × عدد الوحدات - التكلفة المتغيرة).*​ 

دورة المعدات (الماكينات) بالورشة​


تعتبر العدة والآلات والمعدات من المصروفات الثابتة عند الاستثمار في مجال صيانة وإصلاح السيارات. يمكن للشركات الكبيرة الحصول على المعدات عن طريق الشراء (جديد/مستعمل) أو تأجيرها. وتتبع عملية امتلاك المعدة الخطوات التالية:
1- شراء المعدات
2- التدريب على استخدام المعدات
3- صيانة المعدات
4- إحلال المعدات
5- استهلاك المعدات
شراء المعدات:
يتم شراء العدة والمعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار بعدة طرق
1- الشراء المباشر(كمية محدودة, وسعر قليل)
2- المناقصات (الشراء بكميات كبيرة)
3- الشراء بعروض الأسعار 
4- المفاوضات ​ 
التدريب على استخدام المعدات:
يتم التدريب على استخدام المعدات خلال برامج التدريب للفنين. وفي حالة شراء ماكينة جديدة تقوم الشركة الموردة بتدريب العاملين عليها حسب عقد التوريد.​ 
صيانة المعدات:
يجب إجراء عمليات الصيانة حسب الكتالوج المرفق مع الماكينة بواسطة فنين متخصصين, ويكون لكل ماكينة كرت خاص بها مبين نوع الصيانة وتاريخ الصيانة وكذلك موعد ونوع الصيانة القادمة. صيانة المعدات تزيد من عمرها التشغيلي وعدم تعطلها الفجائي الذي أعلى تكلفة وأكثر ضرراً. وكذلك تؤدي الصيانة إلى أداء أفضل وكفاءة ودقة عالية, وزيادة أمان للماكينة والعاملين عليها وعلى الممتلكات بالورشة.​ 
إحلال المعدات:
المقصود بإحلال المعدات هو تغييرها حسب عمرها التشغيلي ويتم الإحلال تدريجياً وبأعداد محدودة. كما يتم ذلك بالنسبة لأسطول السيارات والشاحنات التي تعمل في النقل المباشر والشركات الكبرى وشركات تأجير السيارات. 
مثال:
أ) هناك ورشة تستخدم 1000 قطعة عدة والمطلوب حساب عدد القطع التي يجب إحلالها خلال الستة شهور التالية, إذا علم أن نسبة الأعطال (أو العمر التشغيلي لها) بهذه القطع كالتالي:​

*نسبة العطل**شهر**10%**1**20%**2**30%**3**40%**4**= 100%*​ 

الحل:
الشهر الأول:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.1 = 100 قطعة
الشهر الثاني:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.2 + 100 × 0.1 = 210 قطعة
الشهر الثالث:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.3 + 100 × 0.2 + 210 × 0.1 = 341 قطعة 
الشهر الرابع:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.4 + 100 × 0.3 + 210 × 0.2 + 341 × 0.1 = 507 قطعة
الشهر الخامس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 100 × 0.4 + 210 × 0.3 + 341 × 0.2 + 507 × 0.1 = 222 قطعة 
الشهر السادس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 210 × 0.4 + 341 × 0.3 + 507 × 0.2 + 222 × 0.1 = 310 قطعة​ 

ب) أحسب تكلفة الإحلال خلال تلك الفترة إذا كان سعر القطعة 5 ريال​ 
عدد القطع الإجمالي= 100 + 210 + 341 + 507 + 222 + 310 = 1690 قطعة 
تكلفة الإحلال = 1690 × 5 = 8450 ريال​ 
استهلاك المعدات:
وهي انخفاض سعر الماكينة بالتقادم وهي عبارة عن خفض نسبة معينة من القيمة الأساسية للماكينة كل سنة من قيمتها الدفترية لتستعمل في حساب الوضع المالي للورشة وتقييم قيمة الورشة. يمكن حساب استهلاك المعدة بإحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
- طريقة الخط المستقيم: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة كل سنة
- طريقة النسبة المئوية: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة من سعرها كل سنة, يقل سعرها بمعدل أكبر. ​ 
مثال:​ 
ماكينة سعرها الأصلي 10700 ريال وسعرها عند انتهاء خدمتها الذي هو 10 سنوات يكون 700 ريال احسب سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات.
أ) طريقة الخط المستقيم:
انخفاض القيمة السنوية = (سعر شراء الماكينة - سعر البيع) ÷ عدد سنوات الخدمة
= (10700 - 700 ) ÷ 10 = 1000 ريال في السنة​ 
سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات = سعر الشراء - الانخفاض في 3 سنوات 
= 10700 - 3 × 1000 = 7700 ريال
ب) طريقة النسبة المئوية:
تحسب النسبة المئوية من المعادلة 




=
حيث 
B = سعر الشراء
S = سعر البيع 
T = الفترة الزمنية ​ 




= النسبة المئوية ​ 



0.24 = 24%​ 
الانخفاض في السنة الأولي = 10700 × 0.24 = 2568 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الأولى = 10700 - 2568 = 8132 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثانية = 8132 × 0.24 = 1952 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثانية = 8132- 1952 = 6180 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثالثة = 6180 × 0.24 = 1484 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثالثة = 6180 - 1484 = 4969 ريال​

برنامج أكسل لبيان سعر الماكينة بعد سنوات من الشراء. ​ 

تجهيز الورشة بالماكينات ​

حسابات تحديد عدد الماكينات بالورشة
بعد تحديد نوع الماكينات المطلوبة بالورشة يتم تحديد عددهم, يتم تحديد العدد بناء على معدل عدد العمليات التي تتم على الماكينة, وزمن أجراء العملية, وكفاءة تشغيل الماكينة. ​ 
مثال:
كم عدد الماكينات المطلوبة في ورشة تقوم بعمليات خراطة هوبات (طنابير/ *Brake drums*) حيث:
- عدد عمليات الخراطة المتوقعة أسبوعياً 120 هوبة (120 هوبة/أسبوع) - حجم العمل بالورشة,
- الزمن النمطي (القياسي) هو *36* دقيقة/ هوبة,
- كفاءة تشغيل الماكينة *80%* (تعتمد على تدريب العمالة),
- عدد الساعات المتاحة أسبوعياً *40* ساعة/أسبوع .
الحل:
الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة = الوقت النمطي ÷ كفاءة التشغيل
= 36 ÷ 0.8 = 45 دقيقة (0.75 ساعة)
الزمن الفعلي لخراطة جميع الهوبات في الأسبوع= الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة× عدد الهوبات بالأسبوع 
= 45 × 120 = 5400 دقيقة = 90 ساعة 
عدد الماكينات المطلوبة = الوقت الفعلي للقيام بعمليات الخراطة في الأسبوع ÷ الوقت المتاح أسبوعياُ
= 90 ÷ 40 = 2.25 ماكينة 
يكون العدد اللازم لإتمام العمليات هو 3 ماكينات. 
* يقرب عدد الماكينات إلى العدد الصحيح الأعلى دائماُ, حيث إنه لا يمكن شراء أو تشغيل ربع ماكينة. 
يمكن الاستفادة من عملية التقريب للعدد الأعلى في التالي:
- أمكانية زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً
العدد الذي يمكن تشغيله باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= (عدد الماكينات × ساعات التشغيل/أسبوع) ÷ الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة (ساعة) 
=(3 × 40) ÷ (0.75) = 160 هوبة/أسبوع ​ 
- عند تشغيل نفس العدد من الهوبات 120 هوبة/أسبوع على 3 ماكينات يكون تحميل الماكينة أقل من 100%.
تحميل الماكينة عند تشغيل 3 ماكينات لخراطة 120 هوبة/أسبوع
= عدد الهوبات المراد خرطها/أسبوع ÷ أقصى عدد الهوبات التي يمكن خرطها بالأسبوع باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= 120 ÷ 160= 75%​ 
- عطل أحدى الماكينات قد يؤدي إلى توقف العمل (في حالة وجود ماكينة واحدة مثلاُ).
- يمكن زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً أو تقليل عدد الماكينات عن طريق:
* زيادة كفاءة التشغيل باستخدام عمالة مدربة,
* شراء ماكينات حديثة تحتاج إلى زمن أقل في تركيب الهوبة على الماكينة وأسرع في التشغيل. 
لاتخاذ قرار بشأن شراء ماكينات للورشة يجب أخذ التالي في الاعتبار:
أ- شراء الماكينات:
* مساحة الورشة (إمكانية وضع الماكينات بالورشة).
* تكلفة شراء الماكينات 
* تكلفة توظيف عمالة مدربة لتشغيل الماكينات أو تكلفة تدريب عمالة غير مدربة​ 
ب- عدم القيام بخراطة الهوبات بورشة السيارات وإرسال الهوبات إلى ورشة متخصصة بدلاُ من ذلك:
* تكلفة نقل الهوبات من وإلى الورشة المتخصصة,
* الخسارة في الربح نتيجة التشغيل خارج الورشة.​ 
# يمكن شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات 2 ماكينة مثلاً, وحتى لا ينتج عليه تقليل حجم عمل الورشة وللمحافظة على حجم عمل الورشة 
- يتم تشغيل الورشة ساعات زائدة (خارج دوام) وإعطاء العمالة اجر إضافي.
- إرسال الشغل الزائد عن أمكنية تشغيل الماكينات إلى ورشة خارجية وبذلك يضمن تحميل الماكينة 100% توفير للتكاليف. ​ 
(شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات يقلل من سعر الشراء ومن قيمة التكلفة الثابتة والمتغيرة ويضمن نسبة تحميل أعلى للماكينة, ولكنه في نفس الوقت يزيد من احتمال زيادة أعطال الماكينات التي تؤدي إلى زيادة تكلفة الصيانة ومن تكلفة توقف عمل الماكينة).​ 
خطوات شراء المعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار:
أ- وضع المواصفات
ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة
جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات 
د- فحص واستلام الطلبيات
هـ- تخزين المواد
أ- وضع المواصفات 
تحدد المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة, ويتم الطلب عن طريق أي من التالي:
- كتابة المواصفات بالتفصيل 
- استخدام الكتالوج (رقم الجزء التسلسلي- .....)
- استخدام الاسم التجاري (زيت ×××- .....)
- طلب توريد عينة, لفحصها ومطابقتها بالمواصفات المطلوبة (أثاث مكتبي-....) ​ 
ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة 
تتأثر مقدار الكمية المطلوبة في الطلبية بالتالي:
- العدد المطلوب, أو معدل الحاجة للاستخدام
- قدرة الشركة على الشراء (الميزانية المحددة للشراء)
- مدى توفر السلعة بالأسواق (عدم توفر السلعة يؤدي إلى طلب كمية أكبر)
- الوقت والتكاليف اللازمة للقيام بدورة الشراء(يتم زيادة الطلبية مع زيادة الوقت والتكاليف)
- طبيعة المطلوب (صعوبة التخزين "التلف, الحجم, الآمان" - عدم استقرار سعر السلعة)
- سعة المخزن
- تكاليف النقل
- طريقة الدفع (الحصول على تخفيض مع زيادة الكمية المطلوبة, التسهيل في الدفع...)
يتحدد الحجم الاقتصادي للعينة بناء على تكلفة إجراءات الشراء وتكلفة التخزين وذلك للقطعة الواحدة (زيادة حجم الطلبية يزيد تكلفة التخزين ويقلل من تكلفة الشراء والعكس صحيح).​ 
جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات
يتم الاتصال بالموردين لتقديم عروض أسعار حسب الكمية والمواصفات المطلوبة.
يتم دراسة عروض الأسعار من ناحية السعر, توفر الكتالوجات, خدمة ما بعد البيع, التدريب, الصيانة, الملحقات, طريقة التسليم, طريقة الدفع, سمعة الشركة الموردة. 
بعد دراسة عروض الأسعار يتم تحديد مصادر الشراء وإصدار أمر الشراء ​ 
د- فحص واستلام المواد
يتم تحديد موعد لتسلم المواد وغالباً ما يكون هناك شرط جزائي عن التخلف عن موعد التسليم أما مقدار معين أو نسبة من مبلغ الطلبية. 
يتم فحص المواد قبل استلامها والغرض من الفحص هو التأكد من أن المواد الموردة مطابقة للمطلوب. ويتم أما فحص 100% من العينة (ماكينات) أو فحص عينات عشوائية وهذا يكون حسب (الكمية المسلمة- نوع الاختبار- مقدار التطابق المطلوب- ....). 
وقد يتم الفحص:
- أما داخل المنشئة (الجهة التي ستسلم المطلوب تقوم بالفحص, أقل تكلفة)
- خارج المنشئة (جهة محايدة- توفر أجهزة الفحص- خبرة في الفحص)
وينتج عن فحص الطلبيات أما قبول الطلبية أو رفضها أو استبدال بعض البنود أو تخفيض سعر الشراء.
يتم كتابة محضر استلام بعد فحص الطلبيات والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات. مراجعة الفواتير, ثم يتم صرف المبالغ للموردين ويتم الاحتفاظ بالسجلات (سجل الموردين وبياناتهم, سجل أوامر التوريد, سجل المواد المشتراة, سجل المواصفات, سجل الكتالوجات, سجل الملحقات)​ 
هـ- تخزين المواد
يتم تصنيف الأصناف, تحديد مكان وطريقة التخزين, ثم يتم تسليم العهدة. يتم بعد ذلك مراقبة المخزون (تحقيق التوازن بين المواد الداخلة والموجودة والمطلوبة- متابعة المخزون (الجرد)- وتحديد معدلات الصرف والاستخدام)​ 


​

​

[/quote]


----------



## بلال شام (1 مايو 2008)

*شكرخاص ألك*

شكر خاص من أجلك
متطلبات الورشة​
تختلف متطلبات الورشة حسب حجم الورشة وحجم العمل بها. وكلما صغرت الورشة كلما قلت الأعمال التي تقوم بها وتدمج العديد من الوظائف في وظيفة واحدة ففي الورش الكبيرة نحتاج إلى موظفين استقبال ومحاسبين وفنيين يتحدد عددهم حسب حجم العمل بالورشة, ولكن في الورش الصغيرة (الورش المستقلة) قد يقوم بهذه الأعمال كلها شخص واحد حيث يستقبل السيارة ويكشف عليها ويقوم بالإصلاح ومحاسبة العميل في نفس الوقت. ونفس الشيء يطبق على المتطلبات من ناحية المباني والمعدات والأدوات.
وفيما يلي متطلبات ورشة كبيرة من ورش السيارات (ورشة الوكلاء المعتمدون وما في حجمها).
المباني والمنشئات: ​ 
- منطقة الاستقبال وانتظار العملاء

- منطقة المعارض - منطقة المكاتب
- منطقة العمل
- مخازن قطع الغيار
- محلات بيع قطع الغيار
- ساحة الانتظار لسيارات العملاء
- ساحة الانتظار للعملاء​ 
العمالة والموظفين والعمالة المساعدة:​ 
- مدير الورشة (Workshop Manger)
- ملاحظ الورشة (Workshop Supervisor)
- مشرف الخدمة (Service Advisor)
- رئيس العمال (Forman)
- عامل إصلاح عام (Mechanic- General Repair)
- عامل اختبار (Test Mechanic)
- كهربائي (Electrician)
- عامل متخصص (Mechanic- Unit Repair)​ 
- صراف (Cashier)
- محاسب الضمان (Warranty Clerk)
- موظف متابعة (Progress Control)
- موظف مراقبة الوقت (Time Keeper)
- عامل نظافة (Cleaner)
- عامل حراسة (Watchman)
- سائق (Driver)
- عمالة تحت التدريب (Apprentice)
- عامل سمكرة (Panel Beater)
- عامل دهان (Painter)​ 
العدة والأدوات والمعدات:
- روافع 
- مكابس
- ضاغط هواء
- مسدسات هواء​ 
- مثاقيب كهربائية
- جهاز تخليخ
- ملازم عمل ​ 
- جهاز اختبار المحرك
- مقياس ضغط المحرك​ 
- العدة اليدوية
- العدة الخاصة
- ضابط الإضاءة
- مقياس حرارة وكمية تصرف وضغط
- مفاتيح عزم 
- زرجينة فك
- أجهزة قياس
- زراديات ​ 
- أوعية تجميع الزيوت
- مضخات تشحيم​ 
- وحدة خدمة البطارية
- جهاز قياس فولت أمبير
- جهاز قياس الكثافة
- وحدة عمل كهربائية
- ضابط الإضاءة للسيارة​ 
- جهاز الكشف على المكيف
- جهاز الكشف على التسريب
- وحدة إصلاح ضاغط المكيف
- عدة إصلاح المكيف​ 
- مقياس ضغط الإطارات
- جهاز تغيير الإطارات
- جهاز أتزان العجلات
- جهاز ضبط زويا العجل​ 
- أجهزة غسيل الأجزاء​ 
- غطاء حافظ لجانب السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لكراسي السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لعجلة القيادة​ 
- منظف يدوي
- معدات سلامة شخصية وسلامة عمل​ 

المستندات والدورة المستندية:
- مستند إدخال السيارة
- مستند إصلاح السيارة - مستند صرف قطع غيار وخامات لإصلاح السيارة - مستند محاسبة العميل​ 
المطبوعات والتدريب:
- مطبوعات إرشادية
- دورات تدريبية - نشرات فنية​ 

تتكون تكلفة إنشاء وتشغيل الورشة من تكلفة ثابتة وتكلفة متغيرة. التكلفة الثابتة تدخل في الأصول وتظل ثابتة في مجموعها ولا تتأثر بتغيير حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح. أما التكاليف المتغيرة فهي تزداد طردياً مع زيادة حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح وبنفس النسبة, وغالباً ترتبط التكاليف المتغيرة بالخامات وقطع الغيار والعمالة. 

التكلفة الثابتة (Capital Cost):
التكلفة الثابتة قد تكون مصاريف أعداد الورشة سواء كان عن طريق الإنشاء والبناء أو التأجير.أ- أنشاء ورشة:
* ثمن شراء الأرض.
* تصريح البناء وتصريح التشغيل.....
* تكلفة أنشاء المباني وملحقاتها (تكلفة التصميم, الرسم, خامات البناء, تكلفة عمال البناء.
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.
ب- تأجير ورشة:
* أيجار الورشة (المكان, قد يشمل التأجير البندين اللاحقين أيضاً, حسب نوع الإيجار).
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.

التكلفة المتغيرة (Running Cost):
التكلفة المتغيرة تشمل مصروفات التشغيل, والمصروفات الإدارية, ومصاريف استهلاك المباني والمعدات والأجهزة. *مصروفات التشغيل: *
* ثمن الخامات (سوائل تنظيف, أسلاك, ........).
* مرتبات العمالة المنتجة.
* مصاريف الوقود, وكهرباء المعدات والأجهزة 
* مصاريف الصيانة وقطع الغيار
*مصروفات إدارية:*
* مرتبات وأجور أقسام الخدمات والأقسام الإدارية.
* الأدوات والخامات لأقسام الخدمات.
* قيمة استهلاك الإنارة والمياه.
*مصاريف الاستهلاك:*
* استهلاك المباني ( تقدر بحوالي 5% سنوياً).
* استهلاك الماكينات والمعدات (تقدر بحوالي 10% سنوياً).
* استهلاك السيارات ووسائل نقل الأفراد (تقدر بحوالي 20% سنوياً).
*مصاريف بيع:*
* التخزين.
* التعبئة.
* فاقد وتالف بيع (ركود, أو تالف تخزين).
* مصاريف الدعاية والإعلان. 
*مثال:*
شركة لصناعة علبة مخمد عادم السيارة (شكمانات) تريد المفاضلة بين عرضين لمشروع بيانتهما كالتالي:​

*ب*


*أ*​

*1,520,000* *1,300,000*​
*تكلفة ثابتة (ريال)*
*31**42** تكلفة متغيرة/ للوحدة (ريال)*​ 

*المطلوب: *
*أي من العرضين أفضل*
*1) استخدم أسلوب التكلفة عند أنتاج 30,000 وحدة *
*2) استخدم أسلوب الربح عند أنتاج 200,000 وحدة وثمن بيع الوحدة 50 ريال. *
*الحل: *
*1) أسلوب التكلفة :*
*تكلفة الإنتاج = تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة *
*= تكلفة ثابتة + (تكلفة الوحدة × عدد الوحدات المنتجة)*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض أ = 1,300,000 + 42 × 30,000 = 1,300,000 + 1,260,000 = 2,560,000 ريال*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض ب = 1,520,000 + 31 × 30,000 = 1,520,000 + 930,000 = 2,450,000 ريال *
*النتيجة:*
*عند إنتاج 30,000 وحدة تكون التكلفة أقل للعرض ب ( العرض ب هو الأفضل).*
** يتساوى العرضين أ , ب عند إنتاج 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض أ عند إنتاج أقل من 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض ب عند إنتاج أكثر من 20,000 وحدة *
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الإنتاج (استخدام التكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة بالنسبة لعدد الوحدات).*
* يمكن استخدام حساب التكاليف بالنسبة لورش الصيانة والإصلاح بمعرفة عدد السيارات والتكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة لكل سيارة (تكلفة العمالة, التشغيل, الماكينات, ...).
*2) أسلوب الربح (الربح بعد تغطية التكاليف الثابتة): *
*سعر البيع = (مقدار التكلفة) + الربح*
*حجم الإنتاج × ثمن البيع = (تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة) + الربح*
*= تكلفة ثابتة + حجم الإنتاج × تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة + الربح*
*الربح = حجم الإنتاج × (ثمن بيع الوحدة - تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة) - التكلفة الثابتة *
*الربح للعرض أ = 200,000 × (50 - 42) - 1,300,000 *
*= 300,000 ريال*
*الربح للعرض ب = 200,000 × (45 - 31 ) - 1,520,000 *
*= 2,280,000 ريال*
*العرض ب أحسن بالنسبة للربح من الاختيار ب عند إنتاج 200,000 وحدة *
** يتساوى العرضين أ و ب عند أنتاج 20,000 وحدة ولكن بدون ربح.*
** يدر العرض أ أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 162,500 وحدة.*
** يدر العرض ب أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 80,000 وحدة.*
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الربح (الربح - التكلفة المتغيرة)/ لكل وحدة × عدد الوحدات - التكلفة المتغيرة).*​ 

دورة المعدات (الماكينات) بالورشة​


تعتبر العدة والآلات والمعدات من المصروفات الثابتة عند الاستثمار في مجال صيانة وإصلاح السيارات. يمكن للشركات الكبيرة الحصول على المعدات عن طريق الشراء (جديد/مستعمل) أو تأجيرها. وتتبع عملية امتلاك المعدة الخطوات التالية:
1- شراء المعدات
2- التدريب على استخدام المعدات
3- صيانة المعدات
4- إحلال المعدات
5- استهلاك المعدات
شراء المعدات:
يتم شراء العدة والمعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار بعدة طرق
1- الشراء المباشر(كمية محدودة, وسعر قليل)
2- المناقصات (الشراء بكميات كبيرة)
3- الشراء بعروض الأسعار 
4- المفاوضات ​ 
التدريب على استخدام المعدات:
يتم التدريب على استخدام المعدات خلال برامج التدريب للفنين. وفي حالة شراء ماكينة جديدة تقوم الشركة الموردة بتدريب العاملين عليها حسب عقد التوريد.​ 
صيانة المعدات:
يجب إجراء عمليات الصيانة حسب الكتالوج المرفق مع الماكينة بواسطة فنين متخصصين, ويكون لكل ماكينة كرت خاص بها مبين نوع الصيانة وتاريخ الصيانة وكذلك موعد ونوع الصيانة القادمة. صيانة المعدات تزيد من عمرها التشغيلي وعدم تعطلها الفجائي الذي أعلى تكلفة وأكثر ضرراً. وكذلك تؤدي الصيانة إلى أداء أفضل وكفاءة ودقة عالية, وزيادة أمان للماكينة والعاملين عليها وعلى الممتلكات بالورشة.​ 
إحلال المعدات:
المقصود بإحلال المعدات هو تغييرها حسب عمرها التشغيلي ويتم الإحلال تدريجياً وبأعداد محدودة. كما يتم ذلك بالنسبة لأسطول السيارات والشاحنات التي تعمل في النقل المباشر والشركات الكبرى وشركات تأجير السيارات. 
مثال:
أ) هناك ورشة تستخدم 1000 قطعة عدة والمطلوب حساب عدد القطع التي يجب إحلالها خلال الستة شهور التالية, إذا علم أن نسبة الأعطال (أو العمر التشغيلي لها) بهذه القطع كالتالي:​

*نسبة العطل**شهر**10%**1**20%**2**30%**3**40%**4**= 100%*​ 

الحل:
الشهر الأول:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.1 = 100 قطعة
الشهر الثاني:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.2 + 100 × 0.1 = 210 قطعة
الشهر الثالث:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.3 + 100 × 0.2 + 210 × 0.1 = 341 قطعة 
الشهر الرابع:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.4 + 100 × 0.3 + 210 × 0.2 + 341 × 0.1 = 507 قطعة
الشهر الخامس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 100 × 0.4 + 210 × 0.3 + 341 × 0.2 + 507 × 0.1 = 222 قطعة 
الشهر السادس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 210 × 0.4 + 341 × 0.3 + 507 × 0.2 + 222 × 0.1 = 310 قطعة​ 

ب) أحسب تكلفة الإحلال خلال تلك الفترة إذا كان سعر القطعة 5 ريال​ 
عدد القطع الإجمالي= 100 + 210 + 341 + 507 + 222 + 310 = 1690 قطعة 
تكلفة الإحلال = 1690 × 5 = 8450 ريال​ 
استهلاك المعدات:
وهي انخفاض سعر الماكينة بالتقادم وهي عبارة عن خفض نسبة معينة من القيمة الأساسية للماكينة كل سنة من قيمتها الدفترية لتستعمل في حساب الوضع المالي للورشة وتقييم قيمة الورشة. يمكن حساب استهلاك المعدة بإحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
- طريقة الخط المستقيم: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة كل سنة
- طريقة النسبة المئوية: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة من سعرها كل سنة, يقل سعرها بمعدل أكبر. ​ 
مثال:​ 
ماكينة سعرها الأصلي 10700 ريال وسعرها عند انتهاء خدمتها الذي هو 10 سنوات يكون 700 ريال احسب سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات.
أ) طريقة الخط المستقيم:
انخفاض القيمة السنوية = (سعر شراء الماكينة - سعر البيع) ÷ عدد سنوات الخدمة
= (10700 - 700 ) ÷ 10 = 1000 ريال في السنة​ 
سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات = سعر الشراء - الانخفاض في 3 سنوات 
= 10700 - 3 × 1000 = 7700 ريال
ب) طريقة النسبة المئوية:
تحسب النسبة المئوية من المعادلة 




=
حيث 
B = سعر الشراء
S = سعر البيع 
T = الفترة الزمنية ​ 




= النسبة المئوية ​ 



0.24 = 24%​ 
الانخفاض في السنة الأولي = 10700 × 0.24 = 2568 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الأولى = 10700 - 2568 = 8132 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثانية = 8132 × 0.24 = 1952 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثانية = 8132- 1952 = 6180 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثالثة = 6180 × 0.24 = 1484 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثالثة = 6180 - 1484 = 4969 ريال​

برنامج أكسل لبيان سعر الماكينة بعد سنوات من الشراء. ​ 

تجهيز الورشة بالماكينات ​

حسابات تحديد عدد الماكينات بالورشة
بعد تحديد نوع الماكينات المطلوبة بالورشة يتم تحديد عددهم, يتم تحديد العدد بناء على معدل عدد العمليات التي تتم على الماكينة, وزمن أجراء العملية, وكفاءة تشغيل الماكينة. ​ 
مثال:
كم عدد الماكينات المطلوبة في ورشة تقوم بعمليات خراطة هوبات (طنابير/ *Brake drums*) حيث:
- عدد عمليات الخراطة المتوقعة أسبوعياً 120 هوبة (120 هوبة/أسبوع) - حجم العمل بالورشة,
- الزمن النمطي (القياسي) هو *36* دقيقة/ هوبة,
- كفاءة تشغيل الماكينة *80%* (تعتمد على تدريب العمالة),
- عدد الساعات المتاحة أسبوعياً *40* ساعة/أسبوع .
الحل:
الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة = الوقت النمطي ÷ كفاءة التشغيل
= 36 ÷ 0.8 = 45 دقيقة (0.75 ساعة)
الزمن الفعلي لخراطة جميع الهوبات في الأسبوع= الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة× عدد الهوبات بالأسبوع 
= 45 × 120 = 5400 دقيقة = 90 ساعة 
عدد الماكينات المطلوبة = الوقت الفعلي للقيام بعمليات الخراطة في الأسبوع ÷ الوقت المتاح أسبوعياُ
= 90 ÷ 40 = 2.25 ماكينة 
يكون العدد اللازم لإتمام العمليات هو 3 ماكينات. 
* يقرب عدد الماكينات إلى العدد الصحيح الأعلى دائماُ, حيث إنه لا يمكن شراء أو تشغيل ربع ماكينة. 
يمكن الاستفادة من عملية التقريب للعدد الأعلى في التالي:
- أمكانية زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً
العدد الذي يمكن تشغيله باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= (عدد الماكينات × ساعات التشغيل/أسبوع) ÷ الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة (ساعة) 
=(3 × 40) ÷ (0.75) = 160 هوبة/أسبوع ​ 
- عند تشغيل نفس العدد من الهوبات 120 هوبة/أسبوع على 3 ماكينات يكون تحميل الماكينة أقل من 100%.
تحميل الماكينة عند تشغيل 3 ماكينات لخراطة 120 هوبة/أسبوع
= عدد الهوبات المراد خرطها/أسبوع ÷ أقصى عدد الهوبات التي يمكن خرطها بالأسبوع باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= 120 ÷ 160= 75%​ 
- عطل أحدى الماكينات قد يؤدي إلى توقف العمل (في حالة وجود ماكينة واحدة مثلاُ).
- يمكن زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً أو تقليل عدد الماكينات عن طريق:
* زيادة كفاءة التشغيل باستخدام عمالة مدربة,
* شراء ماكينات حديثة تحتاج إلى زمن أقل في تركيب الهوبة على الماكينة وأسرع في التشغيل. 
لاتخاذ قرار بشأن شراء ماكينات للورشة يجب أخذ التالي في الاعتبار:
أ- شراء الماكينات:
* مساحة الورشة (إمكانية وضع الماكينات بالورشة).
* تكلفة شراء الماكينات 
* تكلفة توظيف عمالة مدربة لتشغيل الماكينات أو تكلفة تدريب عمالة غير مدربة​ 
ب- عدم القيام بخراطة الهوبات بورشة السيارات وإرسال الهوبات إلى ورشة متخصصة بدلاُ من ذلك:
* تكلفة نقل الهوبات من وإلى الورشة المتخصصة,
* الخسارة في الربح نتيجة التشغيل خارج الورشة.​ 
# يمكن شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات 2 ماكينة مثلاً, وحتى لا ينتج عليه تقليل حجم عمل الورشة وللمحافظة على حجم عمل الورشة 
- يتم تشغيل الورشة ساعات زائدة (خارج دوام) وإعطاء العمالة اجر إضافي.
- إرسال الشغل الزائد عن أمكنية تشغيل الماكينات إلى ورشة خارجية وبذلك يضمن تحميل الماكينة 100% توفير للتكاليف. ​ 
(شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات يقلل من سعر الشراء ومن قيمة التكلفة الثابتة والمتغيرة ويضمن نسبة تحميل أعلى للماكينة, ولكنه في نفس الوقت يزيد من احتمال زيادة أعطال الماكينات التي تؤدي إلى زيادة تكلفة الصيانة ومن تكلفة توقف عمل الماكينة).​ 
خطوات شراء المعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار:
أ- وضع المواصفات
ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة
جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات 
د- فحص واستلام الطلبيات
هـ- تخزين المواد
أ- وضع المواصفات 
تحدد المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة, ويتم الطلب عن طريق أي من التالي:
- كتابة المواصفات بالتفصيل 
- استخدام الكتالوج (رقم الجزء التسلسلي- .....)
- استخدام الاسم التجاري (زيت ×××- .....)
- طلب توريد عينة, لفحصها ومطابقتها بالمواصفات المطلوبة (أثاث مكتبي-....) ​ 
ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة 
تتأثر مقدار الكمية المطلوبة في الطلبية بالتالي:
- العدد المطلوب, أو معدل الحاجة للاستخدام
- قدرة الشركة على الشراء (الميزانية المحددة للشراء)
- مدى توفر السلعة بالأسواق (عدم توفر السلعة يؤدي إلى طلب كمية أكبر)
- الوقت والتكاليف اللازمة للقيام بدورة الشراء(يتم زيادة الطلبية مع زيادة الوقت والتكاليف)
- طبيعة المطلوب (صعوبة التخزين "التلف, الحجم, الآمان" - عدم استقرار سعر السلعة)
- سعة المخزن
- تكاليف النقل
- طريقة الدفع (الحصول على تخفيض مع زيادة الكمية المطلوبة, التسهيل في الدفع...)
يتحدد الحجم الاقتصادي للعينة بناء على تكلفة إجراءات الشراء وتكلفة التخزين وذلك للقطعة الواحدة (زيادة حجم الطلبية يزيد تكلفة التخزين ويقلل من تكلفة الشراء والعكس صحيح).​ 
جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات
يتم الاتصال بالموردين لتقديم عروض أسعار حسب الكمية والمواصفات المطلوبة.
يتم دراسة عروض الأسعار من ناحية السعر, توفر الكتالوجات, خدمة ما بعد البيع, التدريب, الصيانة, الملحقات, طريقة التسليم, طريقة الدفع, سمعة الشركة الموردة. 
بعد دراسة عروض الأسعار يتم تحديد مصادر الشراء وإصدار أمر الشراء ​ 
د- فحص واستلام المواد
يتم تحديد موعد لتسلم المواد وغالباً ما يكون هناك شرط جزائي عن التخلف عن موعد التسليم أما مقدار معين أو نسبة من مبلغ الطلبية. 
يتم فحص المواد قبل استلامها والغرض من الفحص هو التأكد من أن المواد الموردة مطابقة للمطلوب. ويتم أما فحص 100% من العينة (ماكينات) أو فحص عينات عشوائية وهذا يكون حسب (الكمية المسلمة- نوع الاختبار- مقدار التطابق المطلوب- ....). 
وقد يتم الفحص:
- أما داخل المنشئة (الجهة التي ستسلم المطلوب تقوم بالفحص, أقل تكلفة)
- خارج المنشئة (جهة محايدة- توفر أجهزة الفحص- خبرة في الفحص)
وينتج عن فحص الطلبيات أما قبول الطلبية أو رفضها أو استبدال بعض البنود أو تخفيض سعر الشراء.
يتم كتابة محضر استلام بعد فحص الطلبيات والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات. مراجعة الفواتير, ثم يتم صرف المبالغ للموردين ويتم الاحتفاظ بالسجلات (سجل الموردين وبياناتهم, سجل أوامر التوريد, سجل المواد المشتراة, سجل المواصفات, سجل الكتالوجات, سجل الملحقات)​ 
هـ- تخزين المواد
يتم تصنيف الأصناف, تحديد مكان وطريقة التخزين, ثم يتم تسليم العهدة. يتم بعد ذلك مراقبة المخزون (تحقيق التوازن بين المواد الداخلة والموجودة والمطلوبة- متابعة المخزون (الجرد)- وتحديد معدلات الصرف والاستخدام)​ 


​

​

[/quote]


----------



## بلال شام (1 مايو 2008)

بتمنى المساعدة في إجاد كتاب عن المخلفات الحيوانية والتلوث الناتج عنها وكمان طرق التخلص منها وعن الغاز الحيوي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م شريفة (1 مايو 2008)

الاخ الزميل الرائع م ع ع م والله مشاركتك جبارة وفي غاية الروعة
انا شخصيا كتييييييير استفدت منك
ألف شكر


----------



## عبيد العنزي (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بحار العلم (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك لك في علمك وفي عملك الي الاخ م ع ع م


----------



## أبو مخلص (2 مايو 2008)

الاخ م ع ع م ص س ع
الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر اليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك .
والله ترى انو جهد جبار.


----------



## بلال شام (3 مايو 2008)

بتمنى شي كتاب عن التلوث الناتج عن الفضلات الحيوانية وطرق الحد منها وأذا في شي عن أنتاج الغاز الحيوي 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بلال شام (3 مايو 2008)

بتمنى شي كتاب عن التلوث الناتج عن الفضلات الحيوانية وطرق الحد منها وأذا في شي عن أنتاج الغاز الحيوي 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بلال شام (12 يونيو 2008)

ساعدونا يا جماعة


----------



## بلال شام (12 يونيو 2008)

أبو مخلص قال:


> الاخ م ع ع م ص س ع
> الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر اليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك .
> والله ترى انو جهد جبار.


 والله ألف شكر


----------



## faster (12 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع كنت ابحث عنه مشكور


----------



## سامر السعيد2 (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لشخصكم الكريم أرجو ارسال الموضوع الى ايميلي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 مايو 2009)

*الاخ المهندس ((م ع ع م ص س ع))*​ مجهود مشكور عليه. . وشخصيا سوف استفيد من المعلومات.
وشكرا للأخ بلال الذي بسؤاله افادنا بهذه المعلومات المثمرة ،، بارك الله في الجميع.


----------



## gmotor (29 مايو 2009)

*شششششششششككككككككررررررررررر*


----------



## gmotor (29 مايو 2009)

*شششششششششككككككككررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## abdulla888 (29 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه م ع ع م ص س ع
ماقصرت الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fofocom4 (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الجهود الجامد


----------



## TAYYAR1 (16 يونيو 2009)

برافووووووووووووووووو عليك والله شي ممتاز جدا جدا الف شكر


----------



## ENG_2005 (24 يوليو 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس ((م ع ع م ص س ع)) 

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بسم الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
ما كنت ابحث عنه وجدته هنا 
بارك الله فيك م ع ع م ص س ع وايضا في الاخ محمد حسن النصر
جزاكم الله كل كل كل كل خير
وشكراااااا جزيلاااااا
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## muaz18 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طاهر النعيمي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد ومتميز جزاك ااه خيرا وحبذا لو يضاف اليه مخططات الورشة المتكاملة


----------



## bamarni2001 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

کل الشکر لک وندعو لک التوفيق


----------



## mems0 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااا


----------



## mems0 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااا


----------



## م/عماد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكركم على الافادة الجيدة


----------



## بوفا الزوى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك هذاماكنت ابحث عنة


----------



## matadoor2 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر الله صنيعكم ومجهود جبار تؤجر عليه


----------



## متميز100 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا احلى ناس يا مهندسين


----------



## tamem1 (6 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## snajjar (28 مارس 2010)

أحسن الله إليك ولكن اود منك التفضل بسرد الأجهزة الخاصة بفحص السيارات وخاصة (Tech 2) وطرق إستخدامه لأهميته في الورش الحديثة


----------



## hakim1971 (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## qazy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز شكرا على جهودكم الرائعه واتمنى لكم التوفيق 
مجهود رائع


----------



## هيماالرفاعي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيماالرفاعي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله بدير (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ولكن اذا كانت ورشه صغيره ماذا افعل


----------



## aiman550 (6 يناير 2012)

*نقليات*

اريد من حضرتك شرح بالتفصيل عمل شركة نقليات 
والنقليات فرع فى احدى شركة مقاولات فى الخليج


----------



## aiman550 (6 يناير 2012)

الاخ بلال من فضلك انا اعمل مشرف نقليات واريد من حضرتك كتابة سيرة ذاتية لكى وايضا اريد ان تكتب لى دور عملى فى شركة النقليات من اول عمل مقابلة مع الكفيل حتى اجتازها واقبل فى الشركة وايضا شرح عملى بها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

